# Milan Primavera: risultati, notizie, classifiche, giovani



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2012)

Qui si potrà discutere dei nostri "giovini"

La rosa della primavera del Milan 2012/2013

_Portieri_

*Davide Narduzzo 
Lorenzo Andrenacci
Lazar Petković
*
_Difensori_
*
Federico Dal Compa
Giacomo Lucarini
Iacopo Rubens Piacenza
Ivan Rondanini
Marco Speranza
Krisztián Tamás
Federico Dal Compare
Federico Dal Compare
Luca Iotti*

_Centrocampisti_

*Bryan Cristante
Pierluigi Bastone
Žan Benedicic
Filippo Lora	
Abdelkerim Medhoun	
Alex Pedone	
Mario Piccinocchi	
Donald Bende Bendé
*
_Attaccanti_

*Kingsley Boateng
Iacopo Cernigoi	
Fabio Nicolás 
Clavería Roldán	
Gianmarco De Feo
Marco Pinato
Alex Fernando 
Pontos Paz	
Andrea Petagna
Alberto Spagnoli
Simone Andrea Ganz
Philipp Prosenik*


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

A fine primo tempo perdiamo 0-2 vs Verona.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

ahi ahi, anche quest'anno siamo partiti male. Per ora è una caratteristica di Dolcetti. Speriamo di riprenderci presto.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma sta giocando Mexes? Ho letto che è tra i convocati

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Scopro ora che non c'è più Pontos Paz... è finito alla primavera della Pro Vercelli se ho ben capito.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Sta giocando mexes dall'inizio


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Mexes peggiore in campo finora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Mexes peggiore in campo finora.


teq mi dai un parere su Petagna ?

Le poche volte che l'ho visto m'ha impressionato


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> teq mi dai un parere su Petagna ?
> 
> Le poche volte che l'ho visto m'ha impressionato



Deve crescere molto. Probabilmente deve fare un'esperienza importante prima di essere utile per la nostra prima squadra. Anche se ora la situazione da noi è più adatta a provare qualche giovane rispetto a prima.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma non le fanno più su SI?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Deve crescere molto. Probabilmente deve fare un'esperienza importante prima di essere utile per la nostra prima squadra. Anche se ora la situazione da noi è più adatta a provare qualche giovane rispetto a prima.



Capisco, mi confermi però che non è un Ganz o un Comi secondo te ?




Oh, ne so poco, detto fatto ha risolto la partita, gol e assist, 3-2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Mexes peggiore in campo finora.



Ma perché è stato dirottato in primavera ? Non rientra più nei piani del mister ? A gennaio sloggia ?


----------



## 2515 (1 Settembre 2012)

Petagna per me si merita la prima squadra più di ganz. Gran rimonta negli ultimi 2 minuti.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché è stato dirottato in primavera ? Non rientra più nei piani del mister ? A gennaio sloggia ?



Di solito per ritrovare la condizione fisica, questo però purtroppo non ha più nemmeno la testa (anzi non l'ha mai avuta..)
4,5 mln di motivi per farlo sloggiare appena possibile.


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande rimonta da 0-2 a 3-2. Le reti di Ganz che sfrutta un cross di Speranza, Petagna sugli sviluppi di un calcio d'angolo e De Feo su assist dello stesso Petagna.


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande secondo tempo!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

orribile primo tempo, poi gran rimonta


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Settembre 2012)

Video della rimonta:






"De Vitoooo.... De Feooo!!!"


----------



## Pedrosa (5 Settembre 2012)

Chi è sto De Feo? Bel mancino


----------



## prd7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Il terzino sinistro già sa crossare più di Antonini, come si chiama?


----------



## Pedrosa (5 Settembre 2012)

Non credo fosse il terzino, quello che ha crossato e hai visto era Speranza, centrocampista-attaccante se non erro


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2012)

Curioso di vedere la stagione di Petagna.


----------



## 2515 (5 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me Speranza verrà messo a fare il terzino, troppo bravo a crossare. Gran bel mancino.
De Feo mi sembra un giovane interessante.
Cristante per me l'anno prossimo fisso in prima squadra, tanto farebbe fatica a non essere titolare già adesso.
Petagna mi sembra prometta bene, è un attaccante di fisico, tiene palla, apre ai compagni, bravo di testa, il classico uomo-reparto per far salire la squadra.


Petagna, Kinglsey, Carmona, Cristante, Speranza, De Feo, Innocenti, Calvano.. Speriamo si facciano presto valere. Abbiamo bisogno della loro voglia di emergere.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Come si fa a prendere un gol così su calcio piazzato, completamente libero in area.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

2-0, per ora è un disastro.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Questa primavera è un disastro, il rigore è una gentile concessione di Cristante che fa un fallo in area veramente da dilettante.
Mi sembra stranissimo, davanti giocano Niang e Petagna e non riusciamo a fare un tiro in porta..


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Settembre 2012)

Palo incredibile di Petagna in rovesciata


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Che sfigà, s'era coordinato benissimo.


----------



## robs91 (8 Settembre 2012)

Vorrei capire perchè Cristante ha esordito addirittura in Champions League.Non è nulla di eccezionale,anzi...


----------



## Principe (8 Settembre 2012)

Non si può giudicare un giocatore per una partita specialmente perché e' un 95


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire perchè Cristante ha esordito addirittura in Champions League.Non è nulla di eccezionale,anzi...



A parte quella scemenza è sempre molto ordinato, assolutamente molto più maturo rispetto all'età che ha.


----------



## robs91 (8 Settembre 2012)

Bah io l'ho visto più volte e non mi ha mai impressionato.Si è abbastanza ordinato ma per il resto non vedo chissà quali doti....spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Cristante è molto bravo. La sua storia è addirittura molto particolare, di solito tutti i giocatori della primavera hanno fatto tutte le trafile in una squadra professionistica, quindi hanno molta più visibilità. Lui è stato preso dalla nazionale rappresentativa veneto o friuli, non ricordo. In questa rappresentativa della nazionale italiana ci vanno tutti ragazzini militanti in squadrette non professionistiche, quindi gente considerata di scarso livello. arrivare quindi in una grande squadra o nella nazionale "ufficiale" partendo da li è veramente dura.


----------



## The P (8 Settembre 2012)

Ma non azzeccano un passaggio, eppure tecnicamente sono tutti bramini. Boh... Sembrano indietro atleticamente


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2012)

Ferretti e Speranza saranno i futuri Abate e Antonini 

Piè, comunque Iotti è mancino e con una discreta tecnica..no ma non è il nuovo Albertazzi 

De Feo


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Settembre 2012)

Mi aspettavo molto da Niang, vabhè che ha giocato tutto il primo tempo molto molto svogliato..


----------



## The P (8 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ferretti e Speranza saranno i futuri Abate e Antonini
> 
> Piè, comunque Iotti è mancino e con una discreta tecnica..no ma non è il nuovo Albertazzi
> 
> De Feo



Oddio Frikez speriamo di no, povero Iotti 

Cmq a me piace Bastone che è appena entrato in campo


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Niang ha giocato quasi col freno a mano, non m'è sembrato uno che stesse dando tutto, forse gli hanno detto di stare attento agli infortuni e infatti è uscito con un problemino pare.
La difesa è stata oscena oggi.


----------



## robs91 (8 Settembre 2012)

Più che altro sembrava stanco...evidentemente nn è ancora in condizione.


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Oddio Frikez speriamo di no, povero Iotti



Intanto Albertazzi è finito nella Liga


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

e adesso manco a Verona Albertazzi ha ancora esordito... mah...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2012)

stasera vediamo se lo fanno giocare albertazzi, c'è verona reggina, sono curioso anche di vedere comi


----------



## MisterBet (8 Settembre 2012)

La squadra più forte della B, non certo facile imporsi per Albertazzi...ennesimo errore di gestione del ragazzo, dovevano mandarlo finalmente a giocare con continuità in una squadra di B di lignaggio inferiore...


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> e adesso manco a Verona Albertazzi ha ancora esordito... mah...



Ha giocato terzino contro il Genoa in coppa..giustamente non lo rischiano in mezzo 


MisterBet ha scritto:


> La squadra più forte della B, non certo facile imporsi per Albertazzi...ennesimo errore di gestione del ragazzo, dovevano mandarlo finalmente a giocare con continuità in una squadra di B di lignaggio inferiore...



Eh certo..mandiamolo a Lanciano o magari in lega pro assieme a Zigon(e) e De Vito


----------



## MisterBet (8 Settembre 2012)

No mandiamolo fino a 25 anni in squadre in cui non può giocare ed è chiuso...facendo solo allenamenti migliorerà a vista d'occhio...

E questo a prescindere dalla prospettiva Milan, per diventare un giocatore professionistico di buon livello...bisogna giocare, fare esperienza e confrontarsi...non passare da una panchina all'altra in squadre con le quali non sei (ancora) all'altezza di scendere in campo...


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2012)

Se sei forte e hai la testa giochi, se sei un montato che preferisce andare a Madrid a fare la bella vita e rifiuta qualsiasi squadra italiana c'è poco da discutere.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Settembre 2012)

ho visto 1 ora abbondante di partita, fino all'uscita di niang. 

prestazione orribile dei nostri.


----------



## The P (8 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto Albertazzi è finito nella Liga



ha finito nella Liga, nel senso che ha finito la carriera 

Scherzi a parte Iotti sembra promettente, mentre Speranza potrebbe essere il vero Albertazzi bis perchè era centrale e l'hanno spostato a sinistra visto che l'unica sua dote discreta è il piede sinistro


----------



## 2515 (8 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Cristante a quanto pare ha fatto una ******* e poi ha pagato psicologicamente l'errore anche a livello fisico, quando ha fatto le apparizioni in prima squadra era tranquillissimo con davanti squadre molto più blasonate.
A Niang ha fatto bene giocare, si è messo bene in testa di lavorare sodo, ci voleva.
Petagna meriterà molta considerazione nel prossimo futuro, idem per King Boateng quando rientrerà, a breve, dall'infortunio.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (9 Settembre 2012)

La partita di Niang


----------



## Schism75 (9 Settembre 2012)

La squadra mi pare piú scarsa dello scorso anno


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Si però è una squadra totalmente rivoluzionata, ci vuole un pò di tempo...


----------



## Francy (9 Settembre 2012)

Cristante si vede che ha classe, sbaglia poco nell'impostazione, in più è molto bravo nel contrastare, gli ho visto perdere pochi contrasti. Però mi è sembrato sempre molto lento e in ritardo costante in fase di copertura. Spero sia solo perchè è in scarso stato di forma e non perchè è lento di suo.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Settembre 2012)

Intanto i Giovanissimi Nazionali hanno perso la finale dello "Scirea" contro il Barcellona dopo una partita dominata e tanta sfortuna...

Grande torneo comunque dei ragazzi di De Vecchi che si confermano una squadra di gran livello con alcune individualità di spicco (il terzino sinistro Llamas e l'attaccante Modic su tutti)...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Settembre 2012)

Fra poco Milan-Varese su Sportitalia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

che traversa di Di Molfetta...

la primavera e come la prima squadra per carità in vantaggio di due reti e ci siamo fatti pareggiare


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

Buttati due gol di vantaggio...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Settembre 2012)

Ma che sfortuna ragazzi...


----------



## 2515 (22 Settembre 2012)

Gol vittoria a un minuto dalla fine del tempo regolamentare, nel recupero traversa di De Feo su punizione.
Petagna e De Feo mi piacciono parecchio, Petagna non vede solo la porta ma serve spesso e volentieri i compagni e anche benissimo, De Feo bravissimo in velocità, dribbla e ottimo mancino, veloce a pensare. Cristante è tornato ai suoi livelli che l'anno prossimo lo porteranno in prima squadra fisso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2012)

quando manca montolivo dovremmo avere il coraggio di fare giocare titolare questo cristante, almeno ha qualità rispetto ai vari flamini nocerino ecc


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Settembre 2012)

L'unica cosa che mi fa storcere il naso su De Feo è il fisico, troppo minuto.. Per il resto mi sembra un buon attaccante.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gol vittoria a un minuto dalla fine del tempo regolamentare, nel recupero traversa di De Feo su punizione.
> Beretta e De Feo mi piacciono parecchio, Beretta è non vede solo la porta ma serve spesso e volentieri i compagni e anche benissimo, De Feo bravissimo in velocità, dribbla e ottimo mancino, veloce a pensare. Cristante è tornato ai suoi livelli che l'anno prossimo lo porteranno in prima squadra fisso.



Petagna  è una prima punta completa in effetti..ha fisico, ma anche tecnica...


----------



## Francy (24 Settembre 2012)

Pare che Cristante sia entrato nelle mire del Chelsea e della Rube (?), e che il suo agente Riso sia a Londra (*nuovo contatto per Tevez?*) e vedrà la dirigenza Chelsea. Ora, la fonte sarebbero i tabloid inglesi e tuttomercatoweb, ma volevo sapere da voi se Cristante avesse già firmato un contratto col quale non può andare via fino a scadenza oppure ha uno di quei contratti che può rescindere con un piccolo rimborso. Sinceramente mi pare un potenziale buon giocatore quindi lo vorrei tenere.


----------



## 2515 (25 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Pare che Cristante sia entrato nelle mire del Chelsea e della Rube (?), e che il suo agente Riso sia a Londra (*nuovo contatto per Tevez?*) e vedrà la dirigenza Chelsea. Ora, la fonte sarebbero i tabloid inglesi e tuttomercatoweb, ma volevo sapere da voi se Cristante avesse già firmato un contratto col quale non può andare via fino a scadenza oppure ha uno di quei contratti che può rescindere con un piccolo rimborso. Sinceramente mi pare un potenziale buon giocatore quindi lo vorrei tenere.



Il Milan gli ha già fatto firmare un contratto da professionista, c'é tutto l'interesse di puntare su di lui.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (29 Settembre 2012)

Oggi ore 13 su Sportitalia Milan-Brescia


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

Me la guarderò un pochino adesso


----------



## Facciosnaooo (29 Settembre 2012)

Bel gol di Petagna!


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Gran gol di Petagna, ha mezzi incredibili il ragazzo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

De Feo d'insistenza in mezzo all'area palla dentro e autorete inevitabile, 2-0


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

1-2 facile dopo 15 minuti


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

bene 2-0 speriamo di non fare come l'altra partita 2-0 e poi subito rimontati


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Settembre 2012)

Che forte Petagna.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (29 Settembre 2012)

Gabriel con i piedi sembra peggio di Abbiati


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Gabriel con i piedi sembra peggio di Abbiati



Ha appena fatto un paratone niente male


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

già, ha fatto una bella parata, giusto farlo giocare in primavera almeno vediamo un po com'è, io per gennaio opterei per mandarlo in prestito almeno si fa le ossa


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

3-0 ancora Petagna, fortissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Che forte Petagna.



Ma davvero, tanta roba, non a caso pare il Chelsea abbia chiesto anche di lui oltre che di Cristante.

E in passato lo voleva il Barça...



Oggi Cristante meraviglioso nel primo tempo, che lanci, io lo promuoverei riserva di Montolivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma davvero, tanta roba, non a caso pare il Chelsea abbia chiesto anche di lui oltre che di Cristante.
> 
> E in passato lo voleva il Barça...
> 
> ...


Io promuoverei Montolivo riserva di Cristante


----------



## The P (29 Settembre 2012)

Non sapevo che Di Molfetta fosse un '96... beh... da suguire allora


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Settembre 2012)

Sempre detto io, il nostro errore è mandarli, sempre ed in qualsiasi caso, in provincia.


----------



## 2515 (29 Settembre 2012)

Cristante sicuramente l'anno prossimo sarà in prima squadra.
Quest'anno ci sarebbe già andato Kingsley Boateng se non si fosse rotte, a proposito, per quanto ne so dovrebbe essere quasi a posto. Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
Petagna per me l'anno prossimo ha la prima squadra assicurata, e infine uno tra De Feo e Carmona verrà promosso.


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

4-0


----------



## The P (29 Settembre 2012)

Pinato, in terzino sinistro, ha fatto una partita perfetta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma davvero, tanta roba, non a caso pare il Chelsea abbia chiesto anche di lui oltre che di Cristante.
> 
> E in passato lo voleva il Barça...
> 
> ...


quoto, è da qualche mese che lo dico, almeno può dare qualcosa come qualità ma ha anche quantità il ragazzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

un bel po di giocatori della primavera andrebbero promossi in prima squadra sono molto piu forti di certe pippe che abbiamo in prima squadra


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma Cristante in prima squadra (se lo diamo al Chelsea è FOLLIA) e Traorè con i ragazzini no?


----------



## alexandre (29 Settembre 2012)

traorè a zappare i campi e cristante in prima squadra al posto di un ambrosini finito e montolivo sua riserva

a me hanno impressionato alla grande lucarini (dif cen con il numero 4), veramente notevole nel gioco aereo, nel gioco difensivo e nella pulizia degli interventi, e di molfetta, se migliora nel suo tipo di gioco, non si limita a fare solo l'ala sinistra e usa anche il piede mancino diventerà un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2012)

Si insomma, sta venendo su una bella squadretta....?


----------



## The P (30 Settembre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> traorè a zappare i campi e cristante in prima squadra al posto di un ambrosini finito e montolivo sua riserva
> 
> a me hanno impressionato alla grande *lucarini* (dif cen con il numero 4), veramente notevole nel gioco aereo, nel gioco difensivo e nella pulizia degli interventi, e di molfetta, se migliora nel suo tipo di gioco, non si limita a fare solo l'ala sinistra e usa anche il piede mancino diventerà un ottimo giocatore



Lucarini e Iotti sono davvero molto promettenti. Probabilmente molto più di Eli.

Quest'anno fanno ben sperare anche i terzini:
Bastone e Ferretti sono molto potenti in fase di spinta, c'è da vedere come si comportano in fase difensiva.
Pinato l'ho visto poco ma mi ha fatto sempre buona impressione.


----------



## MisterBet (30 Settembre 2012)

Imho Iotti è superiore a Lucarini...ma Ely è ancora una categoria superiore a tutti e due, Rodrigo è una combinazione rara di qualità fisiche e tecniche per un difensore...


----------



## The P (30 Settembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Imho Iotti è superiore a Lucarini...ma Ely è ancora una categoria superiore a tutti e due, Rodrigo è una combinazione rara di qualità fisiche e tecniche per un difensore...



Però ha una grave pecca: l'affidabilità. Spesso si deconcentra in partita.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi è una primavera anche abbastanza giovane.. giusto?


----------



## MisterBet (30 Settembre 2012)

Molto...

[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]...vero, deve migliorare da quel punto di vista ma per il resto ci siamo...è pur sempre un giocatore di neanche 19 anni (novembre '93)...


----------



## 2515 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Pare che il Milan intenda blindare con un contratto serio Petagna.
Intanto si inizia a parlare con maggiore insistenza dell'utilizzo di Cristante, pare che dopo gli accostamenti al Chelsea e a Juve e Roma, il Milan stia pensando di farlo giocare in prima squadra, anche se probabilmente sarà in coppa italia o simili partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Cristante, Carmona e Valoti sono tre giocatori su cui si può e si dovrebbe puntare anche in prima squadra visto che manca qualità a centrocampo... soprattutto i primi due li butterei nella mischia appena possibile


----------



## 2515 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cristante, Carmona e Valoti sono tre giocatori su cui si può e si dovrebbe puntare anche in prima squadra visto che manca qualità a centrocampo... soprattutto i primi due li butterei nella mischia appena possibile



A Carmona farei fare la riserva di El Shaarawy, ha un sinistro al tritolo, un ottimo scatto e controllo di palla.
A Cristante il titolare al posto di Montolivo in un 4-2-3-1 che gli garantisca copertura e gli consenta di pensare soprattutto all'impostazione.


----------



## 2515 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Bryan Cristante sembra essere il nuovo obiettivo di mercato della Roma. A questo proposito, la redazione di GazzettaGialloRossa.it, ha contattato Giuseppe Riso, agente del diciassettenne, centrocampista della Primavera del Milan e dell’Under 19 azzurra, per avere ulteriori notizie in merito. Queste le sue parole:

Sul presunto interesse della Roma?

“Walter è uno che sui giovani sta molto attento e li conosce bene. Di Bryan non abbiamo ancora parlato, ma magari succederà”

Sulle squadre interessate a Cristante?

“Il giocatore piace principalmente all’estero, ma in Italia, oltre alla Roma, è seguito anche alla Juventus”.

Che intenzioni ha il Milan?

“Penso che l’idea del Milan sia quella di puntare su Bryan il prossimo anno. Poi di questo dobbiamo ancora parlarne con la società, e ce ne sarà il tempo visto che è un ragazzo del 95′”.

Sul suo valore?

“Lo stabiliremo, anche perché ha già giocato in Champions ed è andato in ritiro con la prima squadra. Sarà il mercato a fare il suo valore”.

Un giudizio sul ragazzo?

“E’ un ragazzo serio, di grossa personalità e un lavoratore”.

A chi assomiglia?

“Non è che assomiglia a qualcuno: Bryan è un mix di caratteristiche, è un giocatore che ha struttura, piede e ha una personalità da leader. Speriamo che in futuro diventi un giocatore esempio per gli altri”.



Non facciamo *******, eh? L'anno prossimo questo in prima squadra definitivamente.


----------



## Snake (6 Ottobre 2012)

Pato titolare


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2012)

E' alle 15?


----------



## BB7 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto i primi 23 minuti di partita, adesso ho lasciato perchè il livello generale è da campionato provinciale... cmq Pato è entrato da subito in partita e ha fatto qualche bello scatto e anche dei dribbling buoni, anche Carmona non è male ma troppo egoista. Il Milan sta dominando la partita come possesso palla ma le occasioni migliori le hanno avute gli altri, cmq è una partita noiosa erano più divertenti quelle che giocavo io in terza categoria...


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2012)

Gabriel miracoloso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Grande azione di Pato quando parte palla al piede e' sempre uno spettacolo


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2012)

Dietro buchi clamorosi comunque, con nulla sono arrivati davanti al portiere che ha fatto 2-3 miracoli, bravo Gabriel

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pato gol su punizione!!


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2012)

Questo e' un campione poco da dire nonostante quel che pensa la gente sul forum...... Il suo unico problema sono gli infortuni


----------



## The P (6 Ottobre 2012)

anche se solo in amichevole sono contentissimo dei due goal di Pato. E' il nostro unico fuoriclasse e spero che si riprenda per noi e per il calcio


----------



## Snake (6 Ottobre 2012)

Sto guardalinee non male


----------



## DannySa (6 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sto guardalinee non male



Ah ti piace lui? a me piace lei


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Ottobre 2012)

Visto il primo tempo oggi, Cristante sembrava Lampard.


Questo è forte forte forte forte


----------



## 2515 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Visto il primo tempo oggi, Cristante sembrava Lampard.
> 
> 
> Questo è forte forte forte forte



Infatti City Juve e Roma lo seguono...
Il suo procuratore però ha già detto che il Milan punterà su di lui per l'anno prossimo come con de sciglio.

Intanto penso gli verrà concesso spazio in coppa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Intanto penso gli verrà concesso spazio in coppa.



Speriamo


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo e' un campione poco da dire nonostante quel che pensa la gente sul forum...... Il suo unico problema sono gli infortuni



credo sia quello che pensiamo un po tutti..però questo problema non è un problema da poco, se non gioca mai come fa a dimostrare quello che vale


----------



## Francy (7 Ottobre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo e' un campione poco da dire nonostante quel che pensa la gente sul forum...... Il suo unico problema sono gli infortuni



Giusto, però non è un problema da poco perchè, oltre che a dimostrare di essere un Campione, giocare significa anche crescere, e lui, purtroppo, ha perso due degli ultimi tre anni.


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo sia quello che pensiamo un po tutti..però questo problema non è un problema da poco, se non gioca mai come fa a dimostrare quello che vale



E' un 95 ragazzi. Ha 17 anni. Credete che se va a Roma, Manchester o Torino gioca?! Fa seconda squadra tanto quanto la fa con noi.

Il prossimo anno si vedrà.


----------



## Snake (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un 95 ragazzi. Ha 17 anni. Credete che se va a Roma, Manchester o Torino gioca?! Fa seconda squadra tanto quanto la fa con noi.
> 
> Il prossimo anno si vedrà.



Jino parlano di Pato


----------



## sion (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un 95 ragazzi. Ha 17 anni. Credete che se va a Roma, Manchester o Torino gioca?! Fa seconda squadra tanto quanto la fa con noi.
> 
> Il prossimo anno si vedrà.


lol

si scherza dai..


----------



## Principe (7 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo sia quello che pensiamo un po tutti..però questo problema non è un problema da poco, se non gioca mai come fa a dimostrare quello che vale



Ah lo so io in altri post ho anche detto che per Pato questa e' l'ultima chiamata spero davvero che questo ragazzo possa riuscire a giocare a calcio...... Credo non ci sia cosa peggiore nel calcio che una cosa del genere quando ha smesso van bastere avevo 8 anni e ho immaginato mille volte se solo avessi potuto vedere van basten un paio d'anni quando incominciavo a poter apprezzare davvero il calcio mi ricordo le lacrime quel giorno.... Giornata pesante per un milanista e aveva 28 anni. Lui ne ha 23 e ha già perso almeno 2 anni per infortunio


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Non capisco..
CARMONA e DE FEO sono 100 volte più adatti di boateng a giocare trequartisti! Schieramo sti due piuttosto che quel cesso di boateng! Loro là al centro si troverebbero da dio!


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi alle 16 Atalanta-Milan (Sportitalia). In campo tra gli altri anche Gabriel, Valoti e Ganz.


----------



## The P (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ok, si ritorna. La seguirò


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Ottobre 2012)

Che difesa sta primavera.. Siamo già sotto.

Cristante si vede che è forte, bel piedino!


----------



## Principe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Che difesa ridicola come si fa a regalare un goal così?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo preso un gol da polli...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Ottobre 2012)

Aggiungo: Valoti inesistente per il momento


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Ottobre 2012)

Mammamia che strazio ste partite della primavera. Zero tiri in porta..

Sto Dolcetti fa giocare la primavera come il Milan di Allegri. Lanci lunghi, lanci lunghi, lanci lunghi..


----------



## The P (13 Ottobre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: Valoti inesistente per il momento



Valoti è veramente scarso imho


----------



## Principe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Sembra una passeggiata ma dov'è la grinta?


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Ottobre 2012)

Valoti arriva da un infortunio quindi c'è da aspettarsi poco.

E si continua... Lanci lunghi, lanci lunghi.. Io fossi l'allenatore entrerei in campo a tagliare la gamba a chi prova a verticalizzare con i lanci lunghi. Tutti Pirlo si credono..


----------



## Principe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Rigore netto nn dato e vai anche in primavera ridicoli


----------



## Facciosnaooo (13 Ottobre 2012)

2 tiri 2 gol.. Comunque giocano male, molto male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2012)

oggi proprio nulli :S


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ma chi è sto ********* di arbitro???? il 10 atalantino ha spaccato la spalla a bastone e non ha dato neanche fallo!!!!!


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Ottobre 2012)

Squadra di femminuccie e rottami. Questa primavera è degna della prima squadra.

Francesco "cicciobomba" Letizia ha definito "migliore in campo" il difensore Bastone che si è infortunato. Non ho parole..
Di giornalisti pro Milan non se ne salva uno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2012)

mamma mia 3-0


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sa che è l'ultima volta che guardo la primavera. Dire che è scandalosa è un eufemismo.
La difesa è da censura. Il gioco è inesistente. 
C'è qualche buon giocatorino ma il collettivo è meno che mediocre.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Ottobre 2012)

che pena


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Ottobre 2012)

cambio troppo drastico di giocatori... quest'anno son titolari le riserve delle riserve dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque Gabriel è meglio di Perin


----------



## 2515 (14 Ottobre 2012)

A quanto pare c'era il DS del genoa a guardare la partita per visionare Cristante. Preziosi vuole prenderselo come ha fatto con Merkel immagino...
E che *****! Ma riprendiamoci Merkel e diamogli 7 giocatori inutili della nostra rosa per avere uno sconto! Merkel e Cristante dovrebbero rappresentare il futuro del nostro centrocampo, non di altre squadre. Si stanno affondando da soli sti imbecilli di dirigenti.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma questo Merkel a Genova sta perennemente scaldando la panchina. E non perchè in campo ci siano fenomeni. A me è un giocatore che fin da subito era piaciuto, aveva evidenti limiti dovuti all'età, ma si vedeva in lui delle qualità. Certo è che nell'ultimo anno ho sentito voci, ripeto voci, di un ragazzo che in allenamento pare non dare tutto e di pensare un pò troppo alla vita extra calcistica. Un ragazzo che nei primi 6 mesi di Malesani si fosse un tantino montato la testa. 

Per questo vedendolo quest'anno in panchina la cosa mi fa pensare parecchio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi sa che è l'ultima volta che guardo la primavera. Dire che è scandalosa è un eufemismo.
> La difesa è da censura. Il gioco è inesistente.
> C'è qualche buon giocatorino ma il collettivo è meno che mediocre.



E' palesemente un anno di transizione, ci sono 4-5 giocatori interessanti, per il resto sono giocatori parecchio giovani e a quanto pare mediocri.

Però una primavera scarsa non significa per forza che ci siano solo giocatori scarsi, nel senso che non vuol per forza dire che in mezzo non ci sia un giocatore da Milan.


----------



## 2515 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora che ci sia la coppa italia, Carmona, De Feo e Cristante devono giocare con la prima squadra e mettersi in luce, De Sciglio l'anno scorso l'ha fatto e ora è titolare. Carmona e De Feo sono ideali in un 4-2-3-1 perché possono ricoprire tutti i tre ruoli avanzati del centrocampo, mentre Cristante può giocare da regista. Petagna anche lui lo farei esordire ma penso che giocherà Niang in coppa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma questo Merkel a Genova sta perennemente scaldando la panchina. E non perchè in campo ci siano fenomeni. A me è un giocatore che fin da subito era piaciuto, aveva evidenti limiti dovuti all'età, ma si vedeva in lui delle qualità. Certo è che nell'ultimo anno ho sentito voci, ripeto voci, di un ragazzo che in allenamento pare non dare tutto e di pensare un pò troppo alla vita extra calcistica. Un ragazzo che nei primi 6 mesi di Malesani si fosse un tantino montato la testa.
> 
> Per questo vedendolo quest'anno in panchina la cosa mi fa pensare parecchio.
> 
> ...



Credo che per Merkel ci debba essere un momento di svolta, per El Shaarawy fu la panchina in champions, quando entrò e fece quel colpo di testa è cambiato proprio il suo atteggiamento, poi anche il fatto che allegri l'abbia bacchettato perché si sacrificasse in difesa ha dato i suoi frutti, ha dimenticato la supponenza ed è tornato serio come prima. Il fatto che Merkel stia in panca per me significa che potremmo riprenderlo, putroppo però Preziosi non è ****** e già vorrebbe Cristante in cambio. Comunque penso che dandogli tipo Strasser e la comproprietà di un altro buon giovane, si possa avere in ritorno Merkel con un piccolo conguaglio. Per me con Allegri si troverebbe meglio e potrebbe ritrovare l'umiltà giusta, Allegri sarà limitato, ma con lui o lavori sodo o stai in panca, ed essendo quello che lo ha scoperto avrebbe maggiore fiducia.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Di decente in primavera,oltre Cristante,c'è Petagna.Il resto della rosa è poca roba!


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che ci sia la coppa italia, Carmona, De Feo e Cristante devono giocare con la prima squadra e mettersi in luce, De Sciglio l'anno scorso l'ha fatto e ora è titolare. Carmona e De Feo sono ideali in un 4-2-3-1 perché possono ricoprire tutti i tre ruoli avanzati del centrocampo, mentre Cristante può giocare da regista. Petagna anche lui lo farei esordire ma penso che giocherà Niang in coppa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Allegri o non Allegri, Merkel in panca ci è finito comunque eh.


----------



## 2515 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allegri o non Allegri, Merkel in panca ci è finito comunque eh.



Io penso che allegri ci volesse puntare forte su di lui, tant'é che in coppa era appena arrivato e l'ha messo titolare, poi sfiga delle sfige s'é preso la ginocchiata fatale. Ma di fatto se non erro Merkel quando è tornato a disposizione è stato per le ultime gare e non aveva ancora la condizione per giocare, infatti quando intervistarono allegri e gli chiesero di lui ha detto che doveva pensare a recuperare dall'infortunio appena superato, e mancavano 2-3 partite alla fine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2012)

milan - padova 2-0 gol di petagna e ganz 

che brutta però quest'anno la nostra primavera...


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> milan - padova 2-0 gol di petagna e ganz
> 
> che brutta però quest'anno la nostra primavera...



per me è meglio così guarda, considerando che si punta solo a mandare gente in prima squadra, nella mediocrità le individualità si esaltano, Cristante, Petagna e De Feo si stanno mettendo in grande luce visto che dai loro spunti nascono quasi tutti i gol.


----------



## Francy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Non è ancora in Primavera, nè con gli Allievi Nazionali, ma posso dire che, spulciando in Internet, mi sono appena innamorato calcisticamente di Sebastien Gamarra Ruiz. Conoscete?


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2012)

Stiamo vincendo 2-0 alla fine del primo tempo in casa del Modena, doppietta di Ganz.

Sta giocando Muntari a centrocampo, 1 assist per lui.

E si vedono per la prima volta in campo Anyekan, e in panchina Henty. Spero che entri nel secondo tempo, sono molto curioso di vedere questo giovane. Altro che Niang.


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non è ancora in Primavera, nè con gli Allievi Nazionali, ma posso dire che, spulciando in Internet, mi sono appena innamorato calcisticamente di Sebastien Gamarra Ruiz. Conoscete?



Se ne parla da un po' di lui.
E' un giocatore con una grande maturità calcistica per la sua età.

Certo vedendolo all'opera mi viene in mente un triste dejavu: Marco Fossati


----------



## MisterBet (27 Ottobre 2012)

Su Fossati non dispererei...

Per il resto finita 5-1, nella ripresa grande punizione di Cristante e doppietta di Petagna...

Buono l'ingresso di Ezekiel, fisicamente ha confermato di avere una marcia in più e tecnicamente è tutt'altro che male...bello l'assist per la prima rete di Petagna...


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> *Su Fossati non dispererei...*
> 
> Per il resto finita 5-1, nella ripresa grande punizione di Cristante e doppietta di Petagna...
> 
> Buono l'ingresso di Ezekiel, fisicamente ha confermato di avere una marcia in più e tecnicamente è tutt'altro che male...bello l'assist per la prima rete di Petagna...



In Fossati ci credevo molto, ma devo dire che proprio non riesce ad imporsi. Non riesce a conquistarsi nemmeno l'Under.

PS: Anyekan come ha giocato?


----------



## MisterBet (27 Ottobre 2012)

Bene, ha giocato sessanta minuti prima di lasciare il campo a Ferretti...ha sfiorato il gol in paio di occasioni all'inizio ed è stato decisivo per il primo gol di Ganz (azione personale in contropiede e tocco di destro a lanciare Ganz in porta...)...


----------



## Francy (27 Ottobre 2012)

Anyekan ed Henty mi incuriosiscono. Perchè sono stati tesserati solo ora?


----------



## MisterBet (27 Ottobre 2012)

Problemi burocratici suppongo...


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Bene, ha giocato sessanta minuti prima di lasciare il campo a Ferretti...ha sfiorato il gol in paio di occasioni all'inizio ed è stato decisivo per il primo gol di Ganz (azione personale in contropiede e tocco di destro a lanciare Ganz in porta...)...



ottimo, sono curioso di vederlo


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2012)

Chi ha visto la partita come sta Muntari?


----------



## tequilad (27 Ottobre 2012)

Anyekan bene.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto la partita come sta Muntari?



Ha giocato novanta minuti dimostrando una condizione fisica già più che discreta...stranamente molto attivo e volenteroso (stranamente visto che spesso e volentieri i giocatori che vengono dalla prima squadra giocano non dico scazzati ma tranquilli e senza sbattersi troppo...)..


----------



## jaws (2 Novembre 2012)

Kinsey Boateng si sta riprendendo dal grave infortunio.
Speriamo bene, prima del calvario di infortuni mi aveva impressionato in positivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

chievo in vantaggio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

milan - chievo 0 - 2 al 37esimo...

wow, se è così ora che sono le 14:37, non immagino alle 18


----------



## Francy (3 Novembre 2012)

Una domanda, questi sono quelli che hanno vinto il torneo Allievi due anni fa? Perchè stento veramente a vedere chi possa fare il salto, la Primavera dell'anno scorso era veramente di un altro livello. In difesa facciamo acqua (non per nulla è una delle difese più battute), abbiamo qualcosa (poco) solo dalla metà campo in su. Cristante ha un bel piede, ma secondo me mezzala è fuori ruolo, tocca pochi palloni, non ha il ritmo, dovrebbe giocare davanti alla difesa, col suo fisico e col suo piede secondo me renderebbe molto di più. In avanti, a parte Di Molfetta che gioca però sotto età, vedo bene Petagna e anche Ganz, abbastanza, che però è fuori quota.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (3 Novembre 2012)

La difesa della primavera è allucinante.


----------



## Bawert (3 Novembre 2012)

Credo che l'unico buono in difesa sia Iotti


----------



## SololaMaglia (3 Novembre 2012)

1-4 non bene direi


----------



## raducioiu (3 Novembre 2012)

Umiliati 5-1


----------



## Francy (3 Novembre 2012)

La prova della difesa è veramente da campionato giovanile di terza categoria. Prese quattro reti su cinque veramente simili (la prima non l'ho vista). Tutte ripartenze da errori nostri in fase offensiva. Prova veramente mostruosa (nel senso negativo del termine).


----------



## Albijol (3 Novembre 2012)

"Il Milan punta sui giovani" (cit. del Gallo in 30 anni non è riuscito a far sbocciare UN CAMPIONE CHE SIA UNO dalle giovanili da quando è dirigente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2012)

1-5 dalla primavera del chievo, bell'annata per il milan, in tutte le categorie


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma son tutti scarsi..cosa vi aspettate? Giusto 1/2 si salvano..


----------



## The P (3 Novembre 2012)

Partita scandalosa a livello tattico.

I ragazzi comunque non si giocano così, io dico che potenzialmente siamo più forti rispetto all'anno scorso


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Valoti è veramente scarso imho



E nel videogioco l'hanno messo più forte di Calvano, Ely e Comi.....


----------



## MisterBet (6 Novembre 2012)

Valoti è ingiudicabile, nell'ultimo anno e mezzo sarà stato sano un paio di mesi, non di più...difficile progredire senza riuscire mai a fare due partite di seguito...


----------



## Francy (11 Novembre 2012)

Oggi vittoria 4-2, doppietta di Henty, Spagnoli e Petagna. Ancora due reti prese, ma vittoria.


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

20min di derby, avesse toccato una palla Valoti...


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma sto Valoti, guai fisici a parte, doveva esser un sicuro avvenire tant'è che la prima squadra l'ha vista molto spesso. Invece ne parlano praticamente tutti male ormai. Mah.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (17 Novembre 2012)

Assist per Petagna, per il resto poca roba. Credo sia un pò troppo lento.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma poi: cosa ne pensate di questo Petagna? Mi sembra un buonissimo attaccante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

che polli mamma mia ma dai nel recupero rigore


----------



## Frikez (17 Novembre 2012)

Che polli ROTFL


----------



## Facciosnaooo (17 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me non è nemmeno rigore


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

1-1 finita che polli mamma mia  abbiamo regalatoil rigore nel recupero ma come si fa , il rigore di prima c'era ma il 2° (quello concesso) secondo me non c'era


----------



## MisterBet (17 Novembre 2012)

Che polli insomma...rigore ben oltre l'inesistente...

Peccato perchè sarebbe stata una vittoria assolutamente meritata nel complesso...e Petagna continua a confermarsi partita dopo partita...


----------



## Frikez (17 Novembre 2012)

L'arbitro c'aveva graziato un minuto prima buttando fuori il loro attaccante quando c'era un rigore clamoroso, c'è poco da lamentarsi.


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Peccato per il pareggio.

Nonostante loro fossero un pelino più forti abbiamo giocato meglio noi.

Dolcetti non mi piace, ma questa volta ha organizzato bene la squadra.

Per me non c'era nessuno dei due rigori, sul primo Spagnioli viene tirato per la maglia e gli frana addoso.

Mi è piaciuta la partita difensiva di Rondanini dopo una partenza pessima.
Petagna è davvero una spanna su tutti.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'arbitro c'aveva graziato un minuto prima buttando fuori il loro attaccante quando c'era un rigore clamoroso, c'è poco da lamentarsi.



Errore più errore sono due errori...aveva visto male lì e poi gliene ha regalato uno subito dopo...

Poi vabbè imho ha gestito la partita malissimo, non fischiando niente da una parte ed i sospiri dall'altra...nel primo tempo avevamo tipo 15 falli fatti in una partita normalissima dal punto di vista dell'agonismo...


----------



## Francy (17 Novembre 2012)

Petagna veramente di un'altra categoria, e pensare che è un 1995....


----------



## Hammer (17 Novembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Petagna veramente di un'altra categoria, e pensare che è un 1995....



Tempo un paio d'anni e arriva la plusvalenza


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2012)

Sto Petagna si sta dimostrando un giocatore sicuramente interessante, però credo sia ancora presto per giudicarlo e sopratutto non sia la categoria più adatta per farlo.


----------



## Francy (17 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto Petagna si sta dimostrando un giocatore sicuramente interessante, però credo sia ancora presto per giudicarlo e sopratutto non sia la categoria più adatta per farlo.



Infatti, di un'altra categoria rispetto alla Primavera.


----------



## Francy (1 Dicembre 2012)

Per adesso stiamo schiantando, dopo nemmeno un tempo, il Sasuolo. 4-0 con tripletta di Ganz (un assist, si dice spendido, di Petagna) e ritorno al goal di Boateng rientrante dopo la sfortunata scorsa stagione con colpo di testa dopo la respinta del portiere nero-verde sul tiro a tu per tu di Petagna. Stanno crescendo i ragazzi.


----------



## MisterBet (1 Dicembre 2012)

Che bello il ritorno al gol di Boateng (per il resto comprensibilmente imballatissimo...)...e sono contento per il ritorno, in panchina, dello sloveno Benedicic...grandissimo talento tormentato dagli infortuni nell'ultimo anno e mezzo...


----------



## Francy (1 Dicembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Che bello il ritorno al gol di Boateng (per il resto comprensibilmente imballatissimo...)...e sono contento per il ritorno, in panchina, dello sloveno Benedicic...grandissimo talento tormentato dagli infortuni nell'ultimo anno e mezzo...



Chi è Benedicic?

Comunque 4-1, la rete subita non manca mai.


----------



## The P (1 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come stiamo giocando?

Nella formazione che ho letto risulta Boateng mezzala, Valoti trequartista e Petagna e Ganz punte.


----------



## Francy (1 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma come stiamo giocando?
> 
> Nella formazione che ho letto risulta Boateng mezzala, Valoti trequartista e Petagna e Ganz punte.



è sicuramente un 4-2-3-1:

Narduzzo

Pedone Rondanini Iotti Mesbah

Cristante Piccinocchi

Boateng Valoti Ganz

Petagna

o giù di lì.


----------



## The P (1 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> è sicuramente un 4-2-3-1:
> 
> Narduzzo
> 
> ...



Strano, non l'ha mai fatto Dolcetti questo modulo.

Ma tu la stai vedendo francy?


----------



## MisterBet (1 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Chi è Benedicic?
> 
> Comunque 4-1, la rete subita non manca mai.



Centrocampista sloveno classe '95 che ha sostanzialmente saltato l'ultima stagione e mezza per infortunio...
[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]...stiamo giocando sempre 343 con Valoti e Piccinocchi a centrocampo ed il tridente, da destra a sinistra, Boateng Petagna Ganz...


----------



## MisterBet (1 Dicembre 2012)

Altra rete di "King" Boateng, 5-1!


----------



## The P (1 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie [MENTION=172]MisterBet[/MENTION]


----------



## Francy (1 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Strano, non l'ha mai fatto Dolcetti questo modulo.
> 
> Ma tu la stai vedendo francy?



No, leggevo il live e interpretavo la formazione. Infatti mi ero sbagliato.


----------



## MisterBet (1 Dicembre 2012)

Finita 6-1, chiude Cristante con un tiro dalla distanza deviato...


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2012)

K. Boateng torna titolare dopo l'infortunio e fa subito doppietta, bene non si è perso ed è sempre un 94'.

Petagna
K. Boateng
Cristante

Questi i giocatori della primavera su cui possiamo andare tranquilli a puntare.e
Poi riprendiamoci Ely (non è certo peggio di Acerbi, solo che è più giovane e di testa è imperioso) e il resto dei giovani compriamoli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> K. Boateng torna titolare dopo l'infortunio e fa subito doppietta, bene non si è perso ed è sempre un 94'.
> 
> Petagna
> K. Boateng
> ...


D'accordo al 100%. Puntiamo su questi ragazzi.



Tra l'altro mi sa che andrò a S.Siro a vedere Milan-Reggina così dò un'occhiata a Rodrigo Ely


----------



## Francy (2 Dicembre 2012)

Cristante e Petagna aggregati alla Prima Squadra per la trasferta di Champions'.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ma Niang perché non gioca?

E Petagna secondo voi è la classica mezza pippa alla Willy Aubameyang/Zigoni/Comi o è promettente?


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Niang perché non gioca?
> 
> E Petagna secondo voi è la classica mezza pippa alla Willy Aubameyang/Zigoni/Comi o è promettente?



Niang è spesso convocato in prima squadra, c'é altra gente da schierare in primavera.

Petagna è promettente eccome, è un 95' sull'1.90, fa reparto da solo, grandissima visione di gioco, è un centravanti eppure fa più assist che gol con le sue sponde, forte fisicamente (un mandolo), bravo di testa e ottimo coi piedi. Infatti si ispira ad Ibra. Sa segnare sia da vicino che da lontano. Infatti è stato convocato per lo zenit.

Cristante, regista con ottimi piedi, quasi 1.90 nonostante sia un 95', ottima personalità (vice-capitano infatti), sa giocare persino da difensore centrale, bravo in interdizione e nelle ripartenze, bravo anche su calcio piazzato. anche lui convocato con lo zenit. (se non sbaglio l'abbiamo fregato all'udinese, che di giovani ne capisce meglio di noi) e ha già fatto un miracolo, primo giocatore ad essere convocato nell'under italiana stando in una squadra dilettantistica.

Poi K. Boateng che l'anno scorso non fosse stato per il brutto infortunio avrebbe esordito in prima squadra di sicuro, scattante, esplosivo, ottimo attaccante, bel tiro e grande stacco di testa. E' un centravanti incursore (sullo stile di weah, quello che sta tra le linee e poi parte nello spazio bruciando i difensori)

In prestito poi c'é Ely che sta facendo bene, buon prospetto in difesa, con lui avremmo preso la metà dei gol visto che sulle palle alte è insuperabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia Petagna,sembra un trentenne truzzo italo-americano


----------



## 2515 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Anyekan ed Henty si sono integrati molto velocemente con la squadra, sono giovani e sembrano affidabili. Spero che in coppa italia cristante e petagna, a parte niang che forse giocherà pure col torino, possano trovare spazio. Strasser forse resterà, meglio lui che Flamini e Traoré, lui e Muntari si mangiano sti qua a colazione.


----------



## 2515 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Ho letto che Innocenti è tornato e potrebbe fare lo stesso percorso di De Sciglio visto che gli imbecilli della pro vercelli non lo hanno mai schierato.


----------



## Francy (10 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Innocenti è tornato e potrebbe fare lo stesso percorso di De Sciglio visto che gli imbecilli della pro vercelli non lo hanno mai schierato.



Raiola ha detto che non lo vendeva l'allenatore, a regola ci ha litigato. Comunque Innocenti a me pareva molto promettente.


----------



## MisterBet (10 Dicembre 2012)

L'anno scorso è stato la sorpresa della stagione, ha fatto un anno ad altissimo livello in categoria...giocando una marea di ruoli (terzino, trequartista, mezzala, play davanti alla difesa...)...


----------



## rossovero (10 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Petagna,sembra un trentenne truzzo italo-americano



Ho guardato su google, c´hai preso in pieno


----------



## 2515 (11 Dicembre 2012)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ho guardato su google, c´hai preso in pieno


Non è metà canadese come Cristante?XD


----------



## Facciosnaooo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi buon banco di prova per i nostri: arriva la Roma!


----------



## The P (15 Dicembre 2012)

La formazione è con parecchie riserve. Strano. La Roma è molto forte.


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ci aprono


----------



## Facciosnaooo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Petagna sta crescendo molto.


----------



## The P (15 Dicembre 2012)

Cristante è una spanna tu tutti i restanti 21 in ogni partita.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Dicembre 2012)

marò se so magnati 3 go uno + clamoroso dell'altro!!! 1 petagna nel primo tempo, uno ganz e il neretto nel 2°


----------



## The P (15 Dicembre 2012)

Finita 2-0: Ganz-Henty

Che dire... BRAVI. Molto bravi.

Difesa perfetta (e qui c'è la mano di Dolcetti che non mi fa impazzire, ma sperimenta molto e stavolta l'ha fatto bene)

Cristante perfetto da difensore-regista. Bravi anche i suoi compagni di reparto Speranza (benissimo) e Pacifico.
I terzini Pinato e Pedone sono riusciti a dare spinta e fase difensiva allo stesso modo. Bene.

Una menzione anche a Spagnoli che nel ruolo insolito di mezzala mi è piaciuto.

Henty va disciplinato, ma ha grandissimi qualità.


----------



## Francy (15 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Cristante è una spanna tu tutti i restanti 21 in ogni partita.



Cristante in un ruolo dove non deve correre in velocità diventa un giocatore importante. In mezzo alla difesa o davanti ad essa secondo me in futuro può giganteggiare. Ha già un mestiere da veterano e un buon senso della posizione, oltre a un piee veramente ottimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2012)

E' la terza volta che vedo Petagna. Che dire, é più giovane degli altri ma mi pare di un altro livello.


----------



## 2515 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Cristante in un ruolo dove non deve correre in velocità diventa un giocatore importante. In mezzo alla difesa o davanti ad essa secondo me in futuro può giganteggiare. Ha già un mestiere da veterano e un buon senso della posizione, oltre a un piee veramente ottimo.



Infatti il suo ruolo è il regista davanti alla difesa, ma diversamente da altri ha il fisico per andare di testa e difendere bene la palla, poi se è bravo pure come difensore in fase di interidizione è una garanzia tanto quanto in impostazione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' la terza volta che vedo Petagna. Che dire, é più giovane degli altri ma mi pare di un altro livello.



E un 1.90 o quasi, lui si ispira ad ibra. Fa reparto da solo e fa sponde a non finire, quest'anno più assist che gol.


----------



## The P (15 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Cristante in un ruolo dove non deve correre in velocità diventa un giocatore importante. In mezzo alla difesa o davanti ad essa secondo me in futuro può giganteggiare. Ha già un mestiere da veterano e un buon senso della posizione, oltre a un piee veramente ottimo.



Vero. Anche mezzala secondo me può far bene perché ha un ottimo tiro e anche i tempi dell'assist.

Cmq oggi ha fatto un lancio in diagonale poco oltre la sua difesa a quella avversaria preciso sul piede di Pedone. Pazzesco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2012)

buon vantaggio per il ritorno


----------



## 2515 (15 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Vero. Anche mezzala secondo me può far bene perché ha un ottimo tiro e anche i tempi dell'assist.
> 
> Cmq oggi ha fatto un lancio in diagonale poco oltre la sua difesa a quella avversaria preciso sul piede di Pedone. Pazzesco.



Riassumendo Cristante.
Ruoli in cui sa giocare: Regista, Mezzala, Difensore Centrale
Sa usare entrambi i piedi
Ottimo lancio
Preciso nei passaggi, filtranti e sui piedi
Bravo su calcio piazzato
Bel tiro, potente e preciso
Prestante fisicamente
Bravo interdizione e in impostazione
Ottima personalità
95'

Cristante l'anno prossimo di sicuro passa in prima squadra, piace alla società soprattutto per la sua mentalità.


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2012)

Il problema di Cristante è il ritmo, gioca a ritmi veramente bassi. Impossibili per la serie A. Se cresce in quello è un ottimo giocatore davvero.


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema di Cristante è il ritmo, gioca a ritmi veramente bassi. Impossibili per la serie A. Se cresce in quello è un ottimo giocatore davvero.



L'ho notato anche io, e da mezzala si nota ancora di più. Ieri centrale in una difesa a tre dove il ritmo è relativamente poco importante infatti ha giganteggiato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## The P (21 Dicembre 2012)

La Roma ha ribaltato il 2-0 dell'andata vincendo 3.0 in casa e andando avanti in Coppa Italia.

Sconfitta che è tutta merito di Dolcetti. Classico allenatore che con un 2-0 all'andata inizia a difendersi a più non posso rinunciando a giocare.

Pazzesco il fatto che abbiamo attaccato solo gli ultimi 10 minuti creando 8-10 occasioni pulitissime.


----------



## MisterBet (21 Dicembre 2012)

Vero, alla fine comunque avevamo controllato abbastanza bene anche il resto della partita...però siamo stati dei polli su almeno due dei tre gol...

Peccato per l'infortunio di Ganz e per quello muscolare di Boateng che era entrato una ventina di minuti prima...abbiamo perso due bocche da fuoco importanti...un gol dovevamo fare per passare, si sapeva ma non ci siamo riusciti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

vergogna ma come si fa


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Vero, alla fine comunque avevamo controllato abbastanza bene anche il resto della partita...però siamo stati dei polli su almeno due dei tre gol...
> 
> Peccato per l'infortunio di Ganz e per quello muscolare di Boateng che era entrato una ventina di minuti prima...abbiamo perso due bocche da fuoco importanti...un gol dovevamo fare per passare, si sapeva ma non ci siamo riusciti...



Questo Boateng a me piaceva, però sta raccogliendo infortuni su infortuni poretto.


----------



## Frikez (21 Dicembre 2012)

La Roma probabilmente ha il miglior settore giovanile d'Italia..è già tanto che non c'abbiano piallato all'andata.


----------



## MisterBet (21 Dicembre 2012)

Quest'edizione della Primavera giallorossa è comunque lontana anni luce da altre...quella di due anni fa era fortissima, altro livello proprio...

Stavolta siamo usciti più per demeriti nostri...comunque la squadra ha fatto passi da gigante rispetto ad inizio stagione ed è destinata a crescere ancora...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2012)

in serie B in grosseto-reggina gol di comi su cross di ely


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2013)

_@Hammer niente copia incolla, soprattutto da quella roba_


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

Chi ne sa, in primavera terzino destro chi c'è? In previsione della partenza di Abate potrebbe essere interessante


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chi ne sa, in primavera terzino destro chi c'è? In previsione della partenza di Abate potrebbe essere interessante



Aspetto il parere di qualcuno più esperto di me ma sulla destra non mi sembra ci sia nessuno pronto a fare il salto.


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Aspetto il parere di qualcuno più esperto di me ma sulla destra non mi sembra ci sia nessuno pronto a fare il salto.



Non c'è proprio nessuno. Siamo passati alla difesa a tre per disperazione. Ferretti, che inizialmente sembrava buono, a regola si è dimostrato poco buono.


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Veramente potremmo riprenderci Innocenti, mi sembra che nelle ultime partite con la primavera l'anno scorso abbia giocato terzino con bei risultati.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Non c'è nessun esterno basso in rampa di lancio in primavera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Veramente potremmo riprenderci Innocenti, mi sembra che nelle ultime partite con la primavera l'anno scorso abbia giocato terzino con bei risultati.



Innocenti non gioca nemmeno in B, Ghiringhelli invece sta facendo bene a Novara, potrebbe essere al livello di Darmian per dire


----------



## 2515 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Innocenti non gioca nemmeno in B, Ghiringhelli invece sta facendo bene a Novara, potrebbe essere al livello di Darmian per dire



Innocenti non gioca perché è un ******* l'allenatore eh, ogni volta lo mettono a fare le partite con la primavera e lui è il migliore in campo costantemente, si allena bene e non è certo peggio dei vecchi che giocano al suo posto. Ma siccome lottano per non retrocedere figurati se danno fiducia a un giovane, ce lo stanno rovinando.


----------



## 2515 (7 Gennaio 2013)

italia under 18 batte il belgio con gol di petagna, migliore in campo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Innocenti non gioca perché è un ******* l'allenatore eh, ogni volta lo mettono a fare le partite con la primavera e lui è il migliore in campo costantemente, si allena bene e non è certo peggio dei vecchi che giocano al suo posto. Ma siccome lottano per non retrocedere figurati se danno fiducia a un giovane, ce lo stanno rovinando.


Possibile, ma può anche darsi che non sia granchè, a me non è mai sembrato un fenomeno...



2515 ha scritto:


> italia under 18 batte il belgio con gol di petagna, migliore in campo.


Che forte che è


----------



## MisterBet (7 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> italia under 18 batte il belgio con gol di petagna, migliore in campo.



Anche Benedicic MVP in Slovenia-Grecia


----------



## Bawert (7 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessun esterno basso in rampa di lancio in primavera.



Pinato si é perso? Aveva giocato qualche buonissima partita.


Cosa ne pensate di Iotti?


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2013)

under 18 batte la bielorussia 2-1, decisivi ancora i rossoneri.
Cristante, entrato all'inizio del secondo tempo, segna con una gran punizione a giro. Il secondo gol è stato concretizzato da Cannattaro, ma sono stati i due gioielli rossoneri con Cristante che lancia in profondità Petagna e il tiro di quest'ultimo viene respinto dal portiere sui piedi de lcompagno Cannattaro.


----------



## MisterBet (8 Gennaio 2013)

Qui il gran gol di Bryan

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152441553955601


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Livorno, Varese e Verona sono sulle tracce di Cristante, ma la società rossonera lo ha tolto dal mercato e discuterà a breve il rinnovo di contratto (finisce il 2014) che si prospetta di 4 o 5 anni. Il Milan intende tenerlo in casa e aggregarlo ufficialmente alla prima squadra dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Bawert (9 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Livorno, Varese e Verona sono sulle tracce di Cristante, ma la società rossonera lo ha tolto dal mercato e discuterà a breve il rinnovo di contratto (finisce il 2014) che si prospetta di 4 o 5 anni. Il Milan intende tenerlo in casa e aggregarlo ufficialmente alla prima squadra dalla prossima stagione.



Speriamo facciano lo stesso con Petagna


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Speriamo facciano lo stesso con Petagna



il problema è che il parco attaccanti è folto. secondo me petagna non andrà in prestito o comproprietà l'anno prossimo solo se pazzini si leva dalle balle, per me se pazzini va via lui sarà il suo successore vist che fanno lo stesso ruolo.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Speriamo facciano lo stesso con Petagna



Di solito vengono promossi almeno due giocatori dalla Primavera. Vedi l'anno dello Scudetto con Merkel e Strasser, l'anno scorso Valoti e De Sciglio, quest'anno Carmona e Cristante.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

Cristante secondo me è pronto per far parte del gruppo l'anno prossimo...a Petagna un'esperienza fuori, in prestito, potrebbe fare bene...sopratutto a livello caratteriale, che è l'aspetto che deve più migliorare (e già lo sta facendo) visto che le qualità poi sono evidenti...


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Cristante secondo me è pronto per far parte del gruppo l'anno prossimo...a Petagna un'esperienza fuori, in prestito, potrebbe fare bene...sopratutto a livello caratteriale, che è l'aspetto che deve più migliorare (e già lo sta facendo) visto che le qualità poi sono evidenti...



Petagna si ispira ad ibra, a livello caratteriale è uno maturo, fa reparto da solo e fa segnare più di quanto segni lui stesso, quasi sempre decisivo nelle vittorie della primavera. Cristante farà di sicuro parte del gruppo definitivamente l'anno prossimo, l'ha già detto il suo procuratore.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

Era un anno e mezzo che non andava in Nazionale perchè aveva combinato un "guaio" l'ultima volta in ritiro...maturo in campo di sicuro ma c'è anche tutto il resto...

Ripeto, sembra stia migliorando da questo punto di vista quest'anno...poi sono opinioni ma secondo me un'esperienza fuori potrebbe servirgli...


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

In sede anche Calvano, per decidere il suo futuro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo MN metà del cartellino di Calvano è stato ceduto all'hellas


----------



## DannySa (10 Gennaio 2013)

Cristante in gol oggi con l'U18


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

simone verdi, a metà fra toro e milan, verrà prestato in B al novara, per giocare di più.


----------



## The P (10 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> simone verdi, a metà fra toro e milan, verrà prestato in B al novara, per giocare di più.



ottimo!


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2013)

Alessio Innocenti, è stato preso dall'Estudiantes in Argentina in prestito per 6 mesi fino a giugno.
Dopodiché si deciderà se prolungare l'esperienza o tornare al Milan.

Innocenti è assistito da Raiola e già nei giorni scorsi durante un'intervista si era espresso in modo molto duro nei confronti della provercelli dicendo letteralmente di aver buttato 6 mesi, inoltre aveva detto di preferire un'esperienza all'estero piuttosto che provare l'avventura in lega pro.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2013)

Mattia De Sole, ex terzino della primavera del milan approda al Foligno. 
Il giocatore arriva in prestito.


----------



## The P (12 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Secondo MN metà del cartellino di Calvano è stato ceduto all'hellas



Cessione inspiegabile.
Il Verona ha uno dei centrocampo più forti della B. Bacinovic, per dire, è riserva.

Calvano poi è stato anche mandato in primavera. Che cosa l'hanno riscattato a fare?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Notizia di oggi: *Pedone* è stato convocato nell'*U19* di Chicco Evani


----------



## Francy (12 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Cessione inspiegabile.
> Il Verona ha uno dei centrocampo più forti della B. Bacinovic, per dire, è riserva.
> 
> Calvano poi è stato anche mandato in primavera. Che cosa l'hanno riscattato a fare?
> ...



Avevano il diritto e l'hanno esercitato. Fra l'altro inspiegabile anche perchè Calvano ha litigato col DS del Verona un mese o due fa... Comunque si parla di prestito per lui in squadra di B o Lega Pro.


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2013)

L’Italia Under 18 contro Repubblica Ceca 5-0 la finalina contro la Repubblica Ceca. Cristante e Petagna un gol a testa, il gol di Petagna su assist dello stesso Cristante.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Ufficiale: Calvano in prestito al San Marino fino a fine stagione* 

Comunicato ufficiale: "L'Hellas Verona F.C. comunica di aver acquisito la metà del cartellino del calciatore Simone Calvano dal Milan e, contestualmente, lo ha ceduto in prestito fino al 30 giugno 2013 al San Marino Calcio".

inoltre, secondo Alfredo Pedullà, Attila Filkor (in prestito al Bari), potrebbe finire alla Pro-Vercelli.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Se Calvano riesce a star bene fisicamente vedrete che dimostrerà di essere un giocatore da grande calcio.


----------



## The P (15 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se Calvano riesce a star bene fisicamente vedrete che dimostrerà di essere un giocatore da grande calcio.



quoto


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Calvano è un 93 e già da anni ha un fisico già formato per il grande calcio. Se quell'estate di due anni fa non si fosse fatto male il ginocchio secondo me l'anno scorso avrebbe esordito in prima squadra con noi, lo staff puntava su di lui.

Anche quest'anno a Verona, appena arrivato ha avuto qualche guaio fisico, poi l'Hellas girando bene giustamente non cambia e il ragazzo faticava a trovare spazio.


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco i goal della vittoria di oggi, si confermail buon momento di forma di Alberto spagnoli che segna una doppietta. Altra rete ai Petagna.

*Milan Primavera - Verona 3 -0*


----------



## Brontolo (19 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ecco i goal della vittoria di oggi, si confermail buon momento di forma di Alberto spagnoli che segna una doppietta. Altra rete ai Petagna.
> 
> *Milan Primavera - Verona 3 -0*



simpatico il commento in sovrimpressione di galliani sulle sue funzioni intestinali


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> simpatico il commento in sovrimpressione di galliani sulle sue funzioni intestinali


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ore 14 su Sportitalia Varese-Milan


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Che goal ha fatto Henty???? Dalla nostra difesa fino all'area avversaria, dribblandone due e goal... mamma mia!


----------



## MisterBet (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quando parte, non si prende...


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Febbraio 2013)

Veramente forte questo ragazzo, anche se come sempre mi sorgono sempre dei dubbi sulla data di nascita di questi giocatori africani, detto questo ha un'esplosività e una velocità impressionanti...

Credo che con Petagna oggi sarebbe potuta finire 5 o 6 a 1, dato l'enorme numero di occasione create e poi sprecate...


----------



## jaws (2 Febbraio 2013)

Henty per me è uno di quei giocatori che in primavera fanno la differenza perchè sono più grossi e più veloci degli altri ma poi non hanno la tecnica necessaria per sfondare in serie A.
Di esempi simili ce ne sono moltissimi


----------



## The P (3 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Henty per me è uno di quei giocatori che in primavera fanno la differenza perchè sono più grossi e più veloci degli altri ma poi non hanno la tecnica necessaria per sfondare in serie A.
> Di esempi simili ce ne sono moltissimi



Henty è stato prelevato dall'Africa e i suoi problemi sono di natura tattica. Lo stanno completamente forgiando.

In quanto alla tecnica invece ne ha eccome. Molto più di quasi tutti i suoi compagni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

rondanini com'è secondo voi?ho un amico che ci esce insieme!volevo capire quante fossero le possibilità di ruffianarmelo un pò


----------



## Facciosnaooo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Dietro facciamo ridere eh...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Febbraio 2013)

Sono andato a vederla dal vivo.


Ragazzi Petagna è una bestia, tiene su la squadra e impegna tutta la difesa avversaria da solo, inoltre coi piedi sa giocare.

Tanta tanta tanta tanta roba.

Cristante manco ne parlo ormai, lì è fuori categoria ( anche se è stato espulso con richiamo di Galli dalle tribune).

Aniekan a sprazzi molto bene, anche lui è da disciplinare tatticamente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2013)

La primavera oggi l'ho vista su sportItalia
Anche a me Petagna fa una buona impressione, non sò se è da Milan, ma in primavera e chiaramente fuori categoria
Cristante anche lui da impressione di essere fuori categoria ma in effetti Calvano e Fossati mi sembravano superiori
Se facciamo la stupidata di andare a farli maturare nelle serie inferiori che sono molto fisiche di sicuro li perdiamo tutte 2, dobbiamo provare a lanciarli in prima squadra incrociando le dita.

Però diciamocelo il resto della squadra che ho visto oggi, esclusi Aniekan e Ganz, è scandalosamente scarso, sono tutti da interregionale non possono fare nemmeno la 2 categoria, fortunatamente sento parlare molto bene delle squadre più giovani, ma è chiaro che negli anni passati si è lavorato decisamente male
De Feo con la maglia numero 10 non se pò vedere piuttosto non assegnamola


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cristante manco ne parlo ormai, lì è fuori categoria ( anche se è stato espulso con richiamo di Galli dalle tribune).



È così devastante Cristante? Non conosco molto bene la primavera; l'ho visto giocare un paio di volte e non mi è sembrato così fuori dal comune


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2013)

A proposito nessuno ha notizie di Boateng e Benedicic per favore?

sembravano in ripresa dai rispettivi infortuni ma non vengono più convocati come mai?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> È così devastante Cristante? Non conosco molto bene la primavera; l'ho visto giocare un paio di volte e non mi è sembrato così fuori dal comune



Beh non mi pare essere un fenomeno assoluto, ma dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica che giocatori di contorno come i Nocerino Traore Flamini, Muntari ecc è assurdo acquistarli ma bisogna formali dalle giovanili anche perchè a parità di qualità rendono comunque di più.
Naturalmente auguro a Cristante di essere molto meglio di quelli che ho citato


----------



## MisterBet (9 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A proposito nessuno ha notizie di Boateng e Benedicic per favore?
> 
> sembravano in ripresa dai rispettivi infortuni ma non vengono più convocati come mai?



Boateng ha avuto un infortunio muscolare prima della sosta invernale...bisogna avere pazienza, quando si recupera dall'infortunio al crociato questi problemi sono normali (li ha avuti pure Muntari in prima squadra ad esempio...)...

Su Benedicic non saprei...spero niente di grave...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Febbraio 2013)

Cristante è di altra pasta fidati.


È tra quelli scarsi metticelo Ganz, è cessissimo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cristante è di altra pasta fidati.
> 
> 
> È tra quelli scarsi metticelo Ganz, è cessissimo



Ganz credo che alla 1 o 2 categoria ci possa sperare


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cristante è di altra pasta fidati.
> 
> 
> È tra quelli scarsi metticelo Ganz, è cessissimo



Mi fido 

Di Ganz mi hanno parlato molto, molto male. Sembra davvero destinato a scendere di qualche categoria


----------



## Robertino (11 Febbraio 2013)

Certamente Ganz non è un gran giocatore dalla tecnica sopraffina, o dal fisico che spacca le partite, ma è un giocatore che segna, i numeri sono dalla sua. è sempre nella posizione giusta...magari non sarà da Milan, ma una sua onesta carriera tra A e B la potrà fare...
Invece, il centrale difensivo Iotti sembrava promettere bene, tanto da vantare diverse presenze nelle Under giovanili, però sarà da uno o due mesi che non gioca, perché?


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Per me Ganz fa la fine di Mattia Altobelli, segna perchè è un 93...


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Cristante


----------



## jaws (12 Febbraio 2013)

per chi fosse interessato c'è Milan Newcastle in diretta su raisport2


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> per chi fosse interessato c'è Milan Newcastle in diretta su raisport2



grazie stavo proprio cercando se c'era un canale


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> per chi fosse interessato c'è Milan Newcastle in diretta su raisport2


Grazie


----------



## Facciosnaooo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Subito Cristante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

maroooo che fortuna


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Febbraio 2013)

che gol pedone al volo


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Speranza comunque crossa meglio di Abate, non che ci voglia molto ma è già qualcosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2013)

bene siamo agli ottavi  anche se vittoria sofferta


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

Henty c'è gol


----------



## Albijol (19 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;128392 ha scritto:


> Henty c'è gol



Ganz su rigore...segna semper lu


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

finita 2-1 siamo ai quarti


----------



## MisterBet (19 Febbraio 2013)

E la Juve Stabia ha eliminato la Juventus...


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori Juve, Napoli, Roma, Lazio e Fiorentina..daje!

Ora usciamo con la Juve Stabia


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

sono uscite tutte le piu grandi, dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2013)

il programma dei quarti di finale: 

Milan - Spezia
Parma - Juve Stabia
Genoa - Siena
Torino - Anderlecht 

si gioca il 21 febbraio alle 15


----------



## Frikez (19 Febbraio 2013)

Avevo letto Juve Stabia..boh


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Febbraio 2013)

In onda Milan-Spezia su Rai Sport 2


----------



## jaws (21 Febbraio 2013)

Con Cristante che in un giorno passa dalla panchina contro il Barcellona al torneo di Viareggio


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rai.TV - La diretta di RaiSport 2


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2013)

Petagnaaaaaaa

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ganz 2 a zero


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

3-0 a fine primo tempo e Spezia in 10


----------



## DannySa (21 Febbraio 2013)

Chi ha segnato il terzo?


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Febbraio 2013)

petagna


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mancano 15 minuti e siamo sul 3-0 avanti cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

finita 3-0 bene


----------



## jaws (21 Febbraio 2013)

Petagna in primavera ha un fisico dominante, sembra davvero pronto per il calcio professionistico


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Domani semifinali: Milan-Parma e Siena-Anderlecht


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2013)

A me,comunque,questa squadra convince poco.
Ottiene dei buoni risultati,ma non vedo tutti 'sti potenziali fenomeni. Tolti Cristante e Petagna,mi pare che ci sia davvero poca roba.


----------



## The P (23 Febbraio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A me,comunque,questa squadra convince poco.
> Ottiene dei buoni risultati,ma non vedo tutti 'sti potenziali fenomeni. Tolti Cristante e Petagna,mi pare che ci sia davvero poca roba.



A me piace Pedone. Mi ricorda molto il percorso di De Sciglio. Poi anche Henty, ma va disciplinato.

Comuque onestamente mi pare che abbia un tasso tecnico generale superiore agli anni precedenti e la maggior parte vengono dai precedenti settori giovanili.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

*Alle ore 16 di oggi Semifinale Milan Parma in onda su Rai Sport 2*


----------



## The P (23 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alle ore 16 di oggi Semifinale Milan Parma in onda su Rai Sport 2*



Ti stai convertendo anche tu [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ti stai convertendo anche tu @Admin?



Ho girato canale ora e c'è una partita davvero imbarazzante!


----------



## SololaMaglia (23 Febbraio 2013)

Al posto del campo c'è una piscina, ma chi l'ha organizzata sta partita, il ragionier Filini???


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

campo ridicolo


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> A me piace Pedone. Mi ricorda molto il percorso di De Sciglio. Poi anche Henty, ma va disciplinato.
> 
> Comuque onestamente mi pare che abbia un tasso tecnico generale superiore agli anni precedenti e la maggior parte vengono dai precedenti settori giovanili.



E Lora? De Sciglio lo sponsorizza


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2013)

Gol di Ganz


----------



## The P (23 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Lora? De Sciglio lo sponsorizza



buona tecnica, ma niente di che imho.

Poi è un Emanuelson. E? partito trequartista ed è stato convertito mezzala, poi terzino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Ganz


----------



## The P (23 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho girato canale ora e c'è una partita davvero imbarazzante!



beccare una partita decente delle squadre primavera è un impresa.

Tipo di calcio orribile. L'unica cosa da tenere d'occhio sono i calciatori, che sono per la maggior parte pip.pe poi...


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> buona tecnica, ma niente di che imho.
> 
> Poi è un Emanuelson. E? partito trequartista ed è stato convertito mezzala, poi terzino.



Ad Allegri piace quest'elemento


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Gollazzo di Ganz


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

che go Ganz jr!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ganz JR non è una pippaccia come molti pensano.Ha un discreto fiuto del gol.


----------



## SololaMaglia (23 Febbraio 2013)

Grande gol di Ganz, penso di averlo sottovalutato questo ragazzo, mi sta sorprendendo molto in questo ultime gare.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Febbraio 2013)

Cristante è l'unico con un discreto futuro...


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ganz in prima squadra il prossimo anno, per la gioia di [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Cristante credo sia l'unico che può ambire ad un futuro in prima squadra. Petagna ha un fisico fuori dalla norma per un Primavera, bisognerà vederlo con i grandi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Pinato:"stiamo vincendo 2-0 e vinceremo 2-0" appena detto 2-1


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2013)

Pinato gufaccio maledetto


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

il centrale nostro è un furbone... come si fa a far scorrere un pallone così....


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

ma che cross faiiiii?????? era solissimo nel mezzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo in finale seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> A me piace Pedone. Mi ricorda molto il percorso di De Sciglio. Poi anche Henty, ma va disciplinato.
> 
> Comuque onestamente mi pare che abbia un tasso tecnico generale superiore agli anni precedenti e la maggior parte vengono dai precedenti settori giovanili.



Pedone non mi ha detto niente,mentre Henty tatticamente sembra una mega pippa.

In compenso abbiamo Ferretti che sembra Constant bianco


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ganz in prima squadra il prossimo anno, per la gioia di [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Fenomeno


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2013)

Il Milan gli anni precedenti aveva una rosa qualitativamente decisamente superiore, eppure tranne quella coppa italia vinta ha sempre deluso le aspettative in ogni manifestazione. 
Quest'anno invece con una squadra tutta da ammalgamare non sta facendo certo peggio degli anni precedenti, evidentemente grandi meriti vanno al mister o ai calciatori forse sottovalutati.


----------



## Van The Man (23 Febbraio 2013)

Finale del Viareggio lunedì contro l'Anderlecht, che è una squadra tostissima, dalla fase difensiva granitica (1 gol subito in tutto il torneo), e con individualità di tutto rilievo nelle persone di Lukaku, Daf ed Henen. Vedo i belgi lievemente favoriti, ma è una finale, ed oltretutto si è al culmine di 7 partite in 14 giorni, quindi tutto è possibile


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> beccare una partita decente delle squadre primavera è un impresa.
> 
> Tipo di calcio orribile. L'unica cosa da tenere d'occhio sono i calciatori, che sono per la maggior parte pip.pe poi...



Io trasmetterei le partite degli allievi.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

rischio rigore x i Belgi


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

che gol si e mangiato petagna ha preso la traversa da 0 metri


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

madò alla vieri il go sbagliato da petagna XD


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Febbraio 2013)

Campo pesante che li favorisce, loro hanno un paio di niggaz che avranno 25 anni, speriamo bene


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

la nostra difesa giustamente è adeguata alle imprese dei loro colleghi della prima squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

gol dell' Anderlecht..... lasciato tutto solo in area


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

disastro difensivo


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Febbraio 2013)

Piccinocchi ma dove esce fuori??? Mammamia..


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lukaku è di un altro livello.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

2-0 tutti a casa


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2013)

Che azione, loro sono più forti..c'è poco da fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

Finita 2-0 cioe partito da centrocampo non riuscire a fermarlo mah, peccato sarà per il prossimo anno.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sono persa gli ultimi minuti di partita.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2013)

peccato per l'asfaltata, ma l'anderlecht si è dimostrato di gran lunga superiore. 

il fratello di lukaku è davvero un bel giocatore, farà strada.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Febbraio 2013)

Anderlecht più forte amen, grande torneo dei ragazzi comunque...e Bryan ha vinto con merito il "Golden Boy"...


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Gran torneo e bella squadra per almeno 5 undicesimi. Questo Anderlecht è davvero forte e Lukaku e Achempong mostruosi, quasi da ultra fuori quota.

Che rabbia leggere certi commenti su twitter quali quello di Nagaja Beccalossi che subito ha twittato un bel "Milan, che Cantera. ViareggioCup". Complimenti per la sportività!


----------



## MisterBet (25 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Gran torneo e bella squadra per almeno 5 undicesimi. Questo Anderlecht è davvero forte e Lukaku e Achempong mostruosi, quasi da ultra fuori quota.
> 
> Che rabbia leggere certi commenti su twitter quali quello di Nagaja Beccalossi che subito ha twittato un bel "Milan, che Cantera. ViareggioCup". Complimenti per la sportività!



Che povertà umana...loro invece bene bene oh (cit.), usciti agli ottavi contro lo Spezia che noi poi abbiamo asfaltato...che cantera!


----------



## The P (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si sapeva. Era la squadra più forte del torneo con individualità mostruose.

Però comunque siamo andati oltre le aspettative e il premio per Cristante non è poca roba, perché la qualità dei partecipanti era più alta del solito imho.


----------



## Van The Man (25 Febbraio 2013)

Troppo più forti loro, una squadra fatta e finita. I nostri sono andati fin oltre le loro possibilità


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si sapeva sarebbe finita cosi. Comunque sia onore ai ragazzi, grande torneo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Henty gol vai


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh vi siete fatti le pippe mentali sulla sconfitta con l'Anderlecht che in campo aveva giocatori di 25 anni, fatti risultare come 19enni...


Intanto 2 a 1 del Padova


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

Il Giovine tra i giovani


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Giovine tra i giovani



Vediamo se tra i pari età riuscirà ad esprimersi al meglio


----------



## MisterBet (10 Marzo 2013)

Grande impresa dei Giovanissimi Nazionali che hanno vinto la fase italiana della Nike Cup e a giugno andranno a Manchester per la fase finale...

Superate nell'ordine Vicenza, Empoli, Juve Stabia, Roma ed in finale il Torino (che ha battuto l'Inter in semifinale...)...


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Marzo 2013)

25 minuti alla fine Milan primavera avanti 1 a 0 col Chievo, Gabriel in porta per ora molto male nelle uscite.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> 25 minuti alla fine Milan primavera avanti 1 a 0 col Chievo, Gabriel in porta per ora molto male nelle uscite.



se non gli è ancora stata data nessuna possibilità in prima squadra qualche motivo ci deve pur essere!ma la gente pensa sempre di sapere di più di chi sta a contatto con la squadra per tutta la settimana


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2013)

Finita ma che fatica il Chievo giocava in 9 e abbiamo pure rischiato.


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se non gli è ancora stata data nessuna possibilità in prima squadra qualche motivo ci deve pur essere!ma la gente pensa sempre di sapere di più di chi sta a contatto con la squadra per tutta la settimana



E' anche vero che un portiere ha bisogno di giocare per trovare la condizione, ma quelli mi son sembrati proprio errori tecnici, quindi...

Per aver la conferma bisognerebbe prestarlo in B l'anno prossimo per vedere come va nell'arco di un'intera stagione.


----------



## MisterBet (17 Marzo 2013)

Oggi per la categoria Giovanissimi Nazionali Milan-Inter 3-0 (Modic, 2 Cutrone)


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2013)

Assist di Cristante per Petagna 

Anche in occasione del primo gol Cristante c'ha messo lo zampino.


----------



## DannySa (23 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Assist di Cristante per Petagna
> 
> Anche in occasione del primo gol Cristante c'ha messo lo zampino.



Ma non sono 1-1?


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Marzo 2013)

L'ho già detto più volte ma... davvero tanta roba Cristante.


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma non sono 1-1?



2a1..anche Pedone non è male, mi pare sia il pupillo di qualcuno qui dentro 

Clamoroso Gabriel, ha parato un rigore con un balzo incredibile


----------



## DannySa (23 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 2a1..anche Pedone non è male, mi pare sia il pupillo di qualcuno qui dentro



Era rimasta sull'1-1 la grafica di SI lol, adesso 2-1 e Gabriel PARA un rigore incredibile, sarebbe stato il 2-2 a 3 dalla fine.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Marzo 2013)

Super Gabriel!!!


----------



## The P (23 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *2a1..anche Pedone non è male, mi pare sia il pupillo di qualcuno qui dentro*
> 
> Clamoroso Gabriel, ha parato un rigore con un balzo incredibile



ti riferisci a me o c'è qualcun'altro?


----------



## Frikez (23 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ti riferisci a me o c'è qualcun'altro?



A te, ricordavo bene? 
Iotti invece è un po' sparito nell'ultimo periodo.


----------



## MisterBet (23 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo è infortunato da tempo Iotti (e con lui Boa jr...)...

Pedone probabilmente è l'Innocenti di quest'anno, un giocatore che non parte in primissima fila ma poi a suon di prestazioni si conquista un posto fondamentale nell'undici titolare...oggi da intermedio destro ma ha giocato, e bene, anche da esterno di un centrocampo a 5 e se non sbaglio pure da terzino...

Gabriel ha fatto una parata miracolosa davvero sul rigore (più che inventato..), ci permette di restare in gioco per la qualificazione diretta alla fase finale...bisognerà vincere il Derby del 6 aprile (ora siamo a -2 in classifica)...

Cristante nel complesso non ha fatto una super partita, ha perso alcuni palloni di troppo (uno sanguinoso quando è stato annullato un gol all'Atalanta molto probabilmente regolare...) poi però vai a vedere gli episodi chiave e l'assist del secondo gol a Petagna lo fa lui ma soprattutto è sempre lui ad innescare Pinato in occasione del gol di Ganz con un filtrante delizioso...miglior gesto tecnico della partita con margine...


----------



## The P (23 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A te, ricordavo bene?
> Iotti invece è un po' sparito nell'ultimo periodo.



sisi ricordavi bene.

Mi ricorda molto il percorso di De Sciglio. E ha una maturità più importante rispetto ai suoi coetanei.
Speriamo bene...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria davvero importante, grande Gabriel che ha parato il rigore


----------



## jaws (23 Marzo 2013)

Il lancio di Cristante sul primo gol del Milan è un colpo da fuoriclasse assoluto


----------



## Hammer (24 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Il lancio di Cristante sul primo gol del Milan è un colpo da fuoriclasse assoluto


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Marzo 2013)

C'è qualche video della partita della primavera??Io non ho sky e nemmeno mediasetpremium..Non le posso vedere queste partite,a meno che a mia insaputa non le mandino su qualche rete pubblica.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Marzo 2013)

Su SportItalia!

I gol:


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> C'è qualche video della partita della primavera??Io non ho sky e nemmeno mediasetpremium..Non le posso vedere queste partite,a meno che a mia insaputa non le mandino su qualche rete pubblica.



Da quello che so le fanno vedere su Sportitalia


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2013)

Comunque vabbè, a Cristante la categoria va strettissima da tutto l'anno, il prossimo anno giustamente viene in prima squadra dove si potrà allenare con grandi giocatori e piano piano si spera possa diventare un giocatore importante per noi. 

Petagna pure a me piace tantissimo, ma chiaramente non c'è posto per lui da noi, abbiamo Pazzini e Balotelli come punta centrale di peso. Spero venga mandato in serie B a fare esperienza.


----------



## 2515 (24 Marzo 2013)

Io non mi faccio ingannare da Gabriel, bella parata ma non è un para rigori e nelle uscite è troppo goffo.

Cristante invece è semplicemente illegale per la primavera, dovrebbero legalmente mandarlo in prima squadra obbligatoria perché è troppo superiore quando lancia. L'anno prossimo in Milan-Juve voglio Cristante vs Pogba al centrocampo!

Pedone non mi convince anche se per me può diventare, ora come ora, un Poli ecco, spiccato in nulla ma bravo in tutto.

Ganz per me è sopravvalutato, lo manderei in una neopromossa a metterlo seriamente alla prova. Petagna lo manderei al Padova l'anno prossimo.


----------



## jaws (24 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me Ganz è uno di quei giocatori che non ha grandi qualità fisiche e tecniche, ma ha grande senso del gol e in qualche modo la butta sempre dentro.
Non sarà mai un top ma prevedo che farà una buona carriera in serie A


----------



## MisterBet (24 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo me Ganz è uno di quei giocatori che non ha grandi qualità fisiche e tecniche, ma ha grande senso del gol e in qualche modo la butta sempre dentro.
> Non sarà mai un top ma prevedo che farà una buona carriera in serie A



D'accordissimo...viene troppo bistrattato dai più...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Due imbucate pazzesche di Cristante.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Su SportItalia!
> 
> I gol:



Cristante sembra forte forte


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Marzo 2013)

Cristante dovrebbero farlo giocare già quest'anno in serie A..Non dico titolare ovviamente.Intendo in quelle partite in cui magari si vince 2 o 3 a 0...Fargli fare 10/15 minuti alla fine non sarebbe male no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Belloni che se magnato  anche se bravo Gabriel che ha salvato il risultato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere il derby e tenere botta le ultime due giornate per cercare di qualificarci direttamente alla fase finale.


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2013)

Ganzzzzz Uno a zero


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Ganzzzzzzzzzzzz gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Finitaaaaaa 1-0 Milan Ganz mettiamo la freccia per superare


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Aprile 2013)

Sorpasso!


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Aprile 2013)

ho visto la secondà parte del 2° tempo...... com'è possibile che dei ragazzini di 20 anni corrano così poco?


----------



## SololaMaglia (6 Aprile 2013)

Godo


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo giocato malissimo sinceramente, ma chissenefrega l'importante era vincere il derby


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

+1 a due giornate dal termine. I prossimi impegni saranno equi dato che loro affronteranno il Padova e noi l'Udinese col Sassuolo. Speriamo, però, che loro perdano punti col Bologna, i Felsinei dovrebbero giocare alla morte per cercare di rientrare tra le due migliori cinque.


----------



## MisterBet (6 Aprile 2013)

Vinciamo le nostre due poi dei loro risultati sticazzi ...

Vittoria pesantissima in una partita bruttina ed equilibrata...decisivo Gabriel con la parata a fine primo tempo e stranamente anche molto sicuro e presente nelle uscite (suo storico tallone d'Achille), Cristante al solito padrone lì in mezzo al campo e Ganz letale sotto porta (altro assist del sempre ottimo Pedone...)...

Bene così...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Aprile 2013)

Sbrotfl ma Petagna è un animale,azzoppava qualsiasi giocatore dell'Inter che gli capitasse a tiro.


----------



## smallball (6 Aprile 2013)

grandi ragazzi,complimenti!!!!


----------



## MisterBet (6 Aprile 2013)




----------



## jaws (6 Aprile 2013)

Continuo a ripetere che Ganz secondo me è troppo sottovalutato


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Continuo a ripetere che Ganz secondo me è troppo sottovalutato



Non è male, il prossimo anno andrà in prestito da qualche parte e vediamo come crescerà.


----------



## Discrimination (13 Aprile 2013)

*Philippe Mexès*

no link


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

2-0 doppietta Henty


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

Bene bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

4-0 doppio Ganz e Henty


----------



## Graxx (13 Aprile 2013)

di sto henty si parla poco...ma se non sbaglio però ha quasi 20 anni...qualcuno che lo conosce meglio????


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> di sto henty si parla poco...ma se non sbaglio però ha quasi 20 anni...qualcuno che lo conosce meglio????



Ha un gran fisico e atleticamente è mostruoso, per questo fa la differenza in Primavera ma dubito che farà strada tra i pro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Finita 4-1 per il Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

L'Inter ha vinto 3-2. Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere l'ultima.


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha vinto 3-2. Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere l'ultima.



E se non dovessimo vincere?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E se non dovessimo vincere?


Faremo i play-off


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Faremo i play-off



Ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## The P (14 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha un gran fisico e atleticamente è mostruoso, per questo fa la differenza in Primavera ma dubito che farà strada tra i pro.



mmm non ne sarei così sicuro sai? 
Il ragazzo ha tutto: potenza, dribbling, assist, senso del goal... anche nell'amichevole contro la prima squadra ha fatto ammattire i suoi marcatori diretti.

Io un pensierino per la prima squadra l'anno prossimo ce lo farei... o in prestito in B. Per me ci può stare.


----------



## Graxx (14 Aprile 2013)

ha 20 anni...è da decidere subito il da farsi mi sa...


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> mmm non ne sarei così sicuro sai?
> Il ragazzo ha tutto: potenza, dribbling, assist, senso del goal... anche nell'amichevole contro la prima squadra ha fatto ammattire i suoi marcatori diretti.
> 
> Io un pensierino per la prima squadra l'anno prossimo ce lo farei... o in prestito in B. Per me ci può stare.



A me non convince, forse perchè mi ricorda un po' Oduamadi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

Ganz ci porta avanti


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Aprile 2013)

come gioca salmone?


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Bene negli anticipi e in impostazione, non perfetto nelle marcature


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Aprile 2013)

Insomma in una delle cose più importanti per un difensore pecca


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

e 2 Petagna


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Insomma in una delle cose più importanti per un difensore pecca



Ma magari è poco concentrato perchè gioca in primavera, capita spesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

e so tre Pedone, stanno dietro i fenomeniii stanno dietro loro che si vantano di avere la primavera migliore stanno dietro 

4-0 Ganz


----------



## jaws (20 Aprile 2013)

Devo dire che il giocatore che mi ha più impressionato in queste ultime partite è sicuramente Pedone


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

Evvai siamo alla Final Eight direttamente


----------



## The P (21 Aprile 2013)

L'avevo già detto quando i risultati andavano malissimo, ma la grandissima rimonta compiuta ha confermato che la mia impressione sull'ottima qualità individuale della squadra non era sbagliata.

Ci sono molti giocatori che secondo me sono da tenere sotto osservazione. Poi è chiaro che con ragazzi di questa età tutto può succedere.

Oltre ai soliti Cristante e Petagna che conosciamo tutti, confermo le miei impressioni precedenti su Pedone. 
Segnalo poi Bastone che ultimamente sta giocando mezzala sinistra, ma è in realtà un terzino destro. Giocatore duttile e bravo sia a difendere che con la palla.
Mi piace molto inoltre il terzino sinistro Pinato. A memoria neanche De Sciglio era così bravo nella doppia fase in primavera.

Sto vedendo finalmente bene anche il terzino destro Johad Ferretti che all'inizio aveva dimostrato di essere molto bravo in fase di spinta ma inaffidabile difensivamente. Ultimamente sta giocando bene sopratutto in copertura, anche se rinuncia un po' alla spinta.

Chiudo con Henty e Boateng. Il primo è davvero completo, ha tecnica e potenza. Il secondo dovrebbe essere il più forte della rosa a livello di potenziale, ma dopo che a questa età stai un anno e mezzo fermo è difficile capire che ne sarà.

In difesa Pacifico mi sembra anche molto bravo, tuttavia fatico ad inquadrare bene i difensori centrali.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Aprile 2013)

dopo le scoppole di inizio stagione non avrei scommesso un centesimo su questa squadra...e invece, come al Viareggio, grande torneo! Bravi ragazzi!


----------



## MisterBet (22 Aprile 2013)

Grande impresa la qualificazione diretta, a questa squadra (molto giovane per essere una Primavera) serviva tempo e grazie al lavoro di Dolcetti ci sono stati i miglioramenti che servivano...nell'ultimo mese abbiamo battuto tutte le dirette concorrenti, in casa l'Atalanta e fuori Chievo ed Inter legittimando il secondo posto finale...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Aprile 2013)

Kingsley sarà il leader del prossimo anno lì davanti, per adesso è normale che faccia da comparsa o quasi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Devo dire che il giocatore che mi ha più impressionato in queste ultime partite è sicuramente Pedone



Una crescita fantastica, sto ragazzo è un martello

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La prossima stagione mi aspetto di più pure da Aniekan, anche lui non è pronto per un prestito, ma per motivi diversi da Boateng


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2013)

Si sono concluse le semifinali dei *play-off del Campionato Primavera*. 
Le ultime 2 squadra a passare il turno sono state Torino e Chievo Verona, che hanno eliminato rispettivamente *Inter*  e *Palermo*. 

*Ecco il quadro finale delle 8 che si giocheranno lo scudetto Primavera:
Juventus, Fiorentina, Atalanta, Milan, Lazio, Catania, Chievo, Torino*.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Maggio 2013)

Occhio a Juve e Atalanta


----------



## Frikez (17 Maggio 2013)

Ci tocca il Catania alle Final 8, non male


----------



## pennyhill (27 Maggio 2013)

Leggevo un articolo di presentazione ad un libro, che "indagava" sui sistemi di lavoro nei settori giovanili di diverse grandi d’Europa. Leggere che il 75% dei giocatori che escono dal campionato primavera non arrivano a giocare tra i professionisti, o che comunque lo fanno per poco, aumenta i miei dubbi sull'utilità di questo torneo. 
Cambiare il limite di età è stata una buona idea, ma si può ancora fare di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Giugno 2013)

Milan-Catania 1-0 live

Gol del solito Cristante su punizione.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

La sto guardando. Il Milan va a velocità doppia. Davvero, stanno giocando veramente bene. A parte la punizione errore di Henty sugli sviluppi di un calcio d'angolo che, senza portiere, la spara sul difensore che presidiava la linea, e palo di Ganz. Per i Siciliani solo un colpo di testa ravvicinato sugli sviluppi di una punizione. In genere il ritmo che sta tenendo il Milan, per la Primavera, è altissimo, pressing veramente asfissiante e costante.


----------



## Frikez (2 Giugno 2013)

Cristante il prossimo anno ancora in Primavera eh, Traorè e Nocerino in prima squadra invece.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Giugno 2013)

Ultimi 10 da infarto! In semifinale sarà durissima, avanti Milan!


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Giugno 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> Ultimi 10 da infarto! In semifinale sarà durissima, avanti Milan!



I giocatori, e si vedeva, erano palesemente sulle gambe. Crampi e problemi muscolari per Lora ed Henty. Complice un primo tempo veramente a ritmi elevatissimi per la Primavera, soprattutto per Lora, che aggrediva altissimo.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Giugno 2013)

Con sofferenza nel finale ma vinciamo con ampio merito...ora vediamo che succede contro l'Atalanta, partita dura...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2013)

*Semifinali* 

Lazio-Chievo Verona Gubbio, 05/06/2013, ore 21:00
*Atalanta-Milan Gubbio, 06/06/2013, ore 21:00*

sarà durissima con l'atalanta....speriamo bene.


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cristante il prossimo anno ancora in Primavera eh, Traorè e Nocerino in prima squadra invece.



Sarà in prima squadra ed è stato detto da mesi. Ma non aspettiamoci che dal primo giorno di ritiro questo Cristante faccia il fenomeno, altrimenti si cade male. 

Certo a me piace un sacco e conto per il futuro sul ragazzo.


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà in prima squadra ed è stato detto da mesi. Ma non aspettiamoci che dal primo giorno di ritiro questo Cristante faccia il fenomeno, altrimenti si cade male.
> 
> Certo a me piace un sacco e conto per il futuro sul ragazzo.



Ma quale fenomeno, il discorso è che gente inutile come Traorè, Antonini e compagnia non deve giocare manco un minuto in Coppa Italia, a differenza di Cristante per esempio.
I giovani devono fare esperienza, a cominciare dalle partite di Coppa altrimenti non vedranno mai il campo.


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma quale fenomeno, il discorso è che gente inutile come Traorè, Antonini e compagnia non deve giocare manco un minuto in Coppa Italia, a differenza di Cristante per esempio.
> I giovani devono fare esperienza, a cominciare dalle partite di Coppa altrimenti non vedranno mai il campo.



Beh su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (3 Giugno 2013)

Henty mi sembra uno scarsone clamoroso, e qui non c'entra il discorso della prospettiva, è proprio scarso di suo...sembra forte solo perchè è il doppio degli altri ma tecnica al limite del ridicolo. 

Di contro, Cristante è il solito fenomeno. Ci vedo sempre più analogie con Albertini


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Giugno 2013)

Cristante è ottimo, ma deve imparare a proporsi con più costanza nella metà campo avversaria. Ieri era sempre indietro, anche se è apprezzabilissimo quando va a coprire il centrale che parte palla al piede.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Henty mi sembra uno scarsone clamoroso, e qui non c'entra il discorso della prospettiva, è proprio scarso di suo...sembra forte solo perchè è il doppio degli altri ma tecnica al limite del ridicolo.
> 
> Di contro, Cristante è il solito fenomeno. Ci vedo sempre più analogie con Albertini



Di Albertini credo abbia solo il ruolo, perchè come caratteristiche sono molto differenti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Cristante è ottimo, ma deve imparare a proporsi con più costanza nella metà campo avversaria. Ieri era sempre indietro, anche se è apprezzabilissimo quando va a coprire il centrale che parte palla al piede.



Ma non è un centrocampista che si propone tanto, perchè è un giocatore di posizione, equilibrio. Lui è una diga davanti la difesa.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Albertini credo abbia solo il ruolo, perchè come caratteristiche sono molto differenti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Infatti non intendevo inserirsi, solo che, nei movimenti di squadra, spesso lo trovo in ritardo.


----------



## 2515 (4 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di Albertini credo abbia solo il ruolo, perchè come caratteristiche sono molto differenti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non solo è una diga, è anche ottimo nell'impostare.

Direi che interpreta il ruolo molto alla Van Bommel, ma con piedi molto più educati di quelli dell'olandese. Di sicuro gli va data licenza di avanzare la sua posizione in fase offensiva, uno con i suoi cambi di gioco, verticalizzazioni e precisione è sempre utile se la difesa avversaria fa muro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Giugno 2013)

Per me non è ancora pronto per giocare nel Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2013)

*Lazio prima finalista*, battuto il *Chievo 3-1*, seconda finale scudetto in 2 anni per loro. 

*Domani sera alle 21 Milan-Atalanta*.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Gol sbagliato da Ganz da circa 10 centimetri


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Il Milan ha avuto quintali di palle gol ma è in svantaggio.
Cristante finora peggiore in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2013)

che polli  

dopo esserci fumati l'impossibile, ecco che arriva il gol dell'atalanta.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Giugno 2013)

Male Cristante...


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che possano concretizzare nella ripresa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Dai Ragazzi dai!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Niente, non lo vinceremo mai questo scudetto...pensavo che questo fosse l'anno buono, nonostante tutto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma 'sta Atalanta cos'ha che quest'anno pare un rullo compressore???


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2013)

partita inguardabile dei nostri. 

male male anche i 2 prossimi prima squadra petagna e cristante. 
alcuni invece sono semplicemente degli scarsoni. 

peccato perchè tra la finale del viareggio e fermarsi in semifinale scudetto ti rimane un pò di amaro in bocca, pazienza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Finita,vince l'Atalanta per 1-0.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2013)

i due promossi in prima squadra non vedranno campo neanche un minuto se giocano come stasera... cristante poi ha sulla coscienza il loro gol e una miriade di passaggi sbagliati


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2013)

malissimo i nostri..occasione incredibile gettata al vento


----------



## The P (6 Giugno 2013)

che peccato, eravamo più forti.

Comunque il difensivismo italico non ha pagato ancora una volta.

Henty doveva giocare dall'inizio.

Sti allenatori cagasotto non li capisco.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (6 Giugno 2013)

Cristante non può giocare a 1 all'ora in A.


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Spero che quelli che davano addosso ad Allegri per non aver fatto giocare Cristante abbiano visto la partita oggi.
Ha sicuramente potenziale ma prima di poter essere un giocatore da serie A deve fare un sacco di lavoro


----------



## bargnani83 (6 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> che peccato, eravamo più forti.
> 
> Comunque il difensivismo italico non ha pagato ancora una volta.
> 
> ...



henty che è anche un fuori quota ha una grande progressione ma per tutto il resto stiamo all'abc.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Spero che quelli che davano addosso ad Allegri per non aver fatto giocare Cristante abbiano visto la partita oggi.
> Ha sicuramente potenziale ma prima di poter essere un giocatore da serie A deve fare un sacco di lavoro



Ho visto solo gli ultimi minuti della partita,ma ribadisco: 1000 volte Cristante al posto di Traorè.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè adesso si dà addosso a Cristante come fosse colpa sua...è uin '95 ha delle qualità importanti e ci ha trascinato per tutte le altre partite. Non mi rimangio per questa prestazione quello che ho sempre pensato, e cioè che Allegri abbia sbagliato a non lanciarlo, e che l'anno prossimo debba partire come prima riserva di lusso di Montolivo in prima squadra. Sta sindroime della bocciatura di un giocatore (giovanissimo, peraltro) in base a una partita non la capirò mai, stasera si è giocato male da parte di tutti, non solo di Cristante.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Leggere che il 75% dei giocatori che escono dal campionato primavera non arrivano a giocare tra i professionisti, o che comunque lo fanno per poco, aumenta i miei dubbi sull'utilità di questo torneo.



Sempre più convinto, campionato inutile. Non ci farei giocare giocatori sopra i 17 anni.


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Vabbè adesso si dà addosso a Cristante come fosse colpa sua...è uin '95 ha delle qualità importanti e ci ha trascinato per tutte le altre partite. Non mi rimangio per questa prestazione quello che ho sempre pensato, e cioè che Allegri abbia sbagliato a non lanciarlo, e che l'anno prossimo debba partire come prima riserva di lusso di Montolivo in prima squadra. Sta sindroime della bocciatura di un giocatore (giovanissimo, peraltro) in base a una partita non la capirò mai, stasera si è giocato male da parte di tutti, non solo di Cristante.



Dire che ha giocato male e che deve allenarsi duramente per migliorare non vuol dire bocciarlo


----------



## The P (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Spero che quelli che davano addosso ad Allegri per non aver fatto giocare Cristante abbiano visto la partita oggi.
> Ha sicuramente potenziale ma prima di poter essere un giocatore da serie A deve fare un sacco di lavoro



Se li giudichiamo per una partita, lo stesso discorso però vale per Saponara.

Ha giocato le loro stesse partite contro il livorno nei playoff eppure stiamo cambiando modulo per farlo giocare titolare.


----------



## jaws (6 Giugno 2013)

Se secondo voi Cristante già oggi è pronto per la serie A alzo le mani.


----------



## The P (6 Giugno 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> henty che è anche un fuori quota ha una grande progressione ma per tutto il resto stiamo all'abc.



Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. E ho visto tutte le partite della primavera (nel senso che ho visto ottime cose ha livello di tecnica individuale nel corso del campionato) 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Se secondo voi Cristante già oggi è pronto per la serie A alzo le mani.



Per me no, come Saponara non può essere il trequartista titolare del Milan dagli scacchieri di partenza. Se poi si guadagna il posto è un'altro conto.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Spero che quelli che davano addosso ad Allegri per non aver fatto giocare Cristante abbiano visto la partita oggi.
> Ha sicuramente potenziale ma prima di poter essere un giocatore da serie A deve fare un sacco di lavoro



C'era gente che s'è arrabbiata perchè non ha fatto il suo esordio nell'ultima a Siena. Mah.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto, campionato inutile. Non ci farei giocare giocatori sopra i 17 anni.



Infatti è totalmente inutile e lo dico da anni. Se i giovani in serie A ci arrivano tardi o in Italia rispetto ad altri paesi maturano tardi il motivo è questo. Buttano via anni in un campionato ridicolo invece di andare a giocare il calcio vero. Il giorno che il Milan farà una squadra B che gioca tra i professionisti vedrete che i nostri giovani arrivano al calcio vero prima, più pronti, maturi.


----------



## The P (6 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'era gente che s'è arrabbiata perchè non ha fatto il suo esordio nell'ultima a Siena. Mah.



ma se non è stato convocato


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'era gente che s'è arrabbiata perchè non ha fatto il suo esordio nell'ultima a Siena. Mah.



No,a Pescara.
Ma anche prima.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2013)

Si ma intendo dire che la gente lo voleva titolare a Siena, cioè rendiamoci conto cosa vuol dire esordire nel massimo campionato, che non è l'imbarazzante primavera, in una partita cosi delicata. 

Cristante è forte, è di altra categoria in primavera, ma in serie a è un grosso punto interrogativo se possa far bene fin da subito. Giusto lanciarlo, ma sicuramente si è fatto bene a non farlo in una partita del genere. 

Il prossimo anno vedremo quanto vale, io ho fiducia in lui, ma non mi aspetto certo dal primo giorno sia un campione, perchè non esiste al mondo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No,a Pescara.
> Ma anche prima.



Io non ci vedo nulla di anormale, è dal prossimo anno che sarà in prima squadra. Ergo dalla prossima stagione è giusto fare considerazioni cosi, in questa non le trovavo lecite, tutto qui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ci vedo nulla di anormale, è dal prossimo anno che sarà in prima squadra. Ergo dalla prossima stagione è giusto fare considerazioni cosi, in questa non le trovavo lecite, tutto qui.



Opinioni.A me ha dato parecchio fastidio vedere entrare Traorè sul 4-0 contro l'ultima in classifica,sprecando 31 minuti che potevano essere molto utili a Bryan per "assaggiare" la Serie A senza pressioni.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Giugno 2013)

Il miglior giocatore della squadra per qualità e per rendimento durante la stagione ha fatto una ****** che purtroppo ci costa cara, da qui a valutarlo in generale per una brutta partita o a mettere in dubbio le sue qualità ce ne passa eh...chi pensava potesse fare il titolare, in A, nel Milan, semplicemente sognava ma ha tutto per poter diventare un giocatore da Milan...con calma e lavoro...

Comunque peccato, un azzardo le tre punte subito ad inizio ripresa...la manovra si è ingolfata del tutto quando nel primo tempo avevamo dominato e non segnato solo per un pizzico di sfortuna e per la bravura del loro portiere...con la squadra a trazione anteriore, 0 palle gol in 45' (anzi una, con un difensore nel finale...)...

Stagione ampiamente positiva viste le fosche premesse...resta l'amaro di essere arrivati lì sia al Viareggio che nelle Final8 e non stringere niente di concreto tra le mani...


----------



## Albijol (7 Giugno 2013)

Visto solo il secondo tempo, Henty è un bidone cosmico, Cristante mah, Petagna l'unico in cui vedo un gran futuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Ci siamo mangiati un po di gol, Cristante ha fatto un bel po di errori, il migliore e stato lora che ha corso per 11.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Opinioni.A me ha dato parecchio fastidio vedere entrare Traorè sul 4-0 contro l'ultima in classifica,sprecando 31 minuti che potevano essere molto utili a Bryan per "assaggiare" la Serie A senza pressioni.



Certo quella era una partita in cui poteva sicuramente esordire. Ma li c'è da capire una serie di cose, del tipo che accordi ci fossero con la primavera e in secondo luogo come dissi mesi fa è probabile che a Traorè sia stato fatto il regalino di fine stagione. Traorè è scarso parliamoci chiaro, ma per quel che ne sappiamo noi magari è un bravo ragazzo che si è sempre impegnato al massimo ed il mister ha voluto premiarlo. Questi sono aspetti umani, normalissimi e che noi non conosciamo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (8 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'era gente che s'è arrabbiata perchè non ha fatto il suo esordio nell'ultima a Siena. Mah.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sì ma come spieghi che grandi campioni del passato hanno esordito giovanissimi nel nostro campionato, senza pagare lo scotto, e la primavera c'è sempre stata??


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2013)

Tra i tanti ovvio nasca il giocatore di altra categoria, il campione. Balotelli ad esempio, che io in primavera vidi dal vivo e rimasi basito, ad anni 17.

Due esempi che mi vengono in mente al volo? Costacurta, Albertini! Ma se ci penso un attimo me ne vengono in mente molti altri! Facevano un anno in B, se rendevano bene tornavano a casa al volo!

La maglia del Milan pesa, tanto! Esordire in prima squadra al Milan e fare da subito bene è cosa solo da campioni. Questo Cristante ha chiaramente una marcia in più rispetto ai pari età, ma il calcio professionistico (non è la primavera) è un'altra cosa. 

Quindi, calma e gesso altrimenti alle prime uscite ci si rimane male, perchè forse non è già quel campione che in molti credono sia.


----------



## cedgenin (8 Giugno 2013)

Anche Maldini chi ha fatto i suoi inizi con la prima squadra a 16 anni contro l'Udinese. De Sciglio quando ha fatto la sua prima partita in prima squadra ha subito fatto bene.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2013)

Intanto la Lazio ha vinto lo scudetto primavera battendo l'Atalanta per 3-0.

Probabilmente l'Atalanta era battibilissima, l'anno scorso non ha raggiunto nemmeno i playoff. Peccato.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra i tanti ovvio nasca il giocatore di altra categoria, il campione. Balotelli ad esempio, che io in primavera vidi dal vivo e rimasi basito, ad anni 17.
> 
> Due esempi che mi vengono in mente al volo? Costacurta, Albertini! Ma se ci penso un attimo me ne vengono in mente molti altri! Facevano un anno in B, se rendevano bene tornavano a casa al volo!
> 
> ...



Eh appunto, i campioni si vedono subito....quindi se Cristante non lo è si vedrà subito, almeno ci leviamo il pensiero no? Non capisco questo discorso contradditorio...dici che la maglia del Milan pesa, però convieni con me che sebbene la primavera ci sia sempre stata dal nostro vivaio una volta venivano fuori giocatori da Milan. Dunque come si spiega?


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

Finito il campionato, cominciano ad arrivare le prime richieste per i giocatori della Primavera rossonera:

- il terzino Speranza è vicinissimo al Modena
- il centrocampista Lora sta per passare al Cittadella
- Kingsley Boateng ha annunciato che rimarrà ancora un anno in primavera


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Giugno 2013)

*Spezia* vicinissimo a *Calvano e Albertazzi*, pare richiesti entrambi da *Giovanni Stroppa*, che li ha avuti anni fa nelle giovanili rossonere.


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2013)

Questi due erano giocatori molto promettenti, ma si sono persi. Albertazzi credo fatichi tantissimo a fare il salto di qualità, ogni anno sembra poter esser il suo, ma delude. Mentre Calvano ha avuto troppi guai fisici negli ultimi due anni, peccato perchè aveva tutto per sfondare fin da subito nel massimo campionato.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

Un altro ragazzo della primavera rossonera vicino allo *Spezia di Stroppa*, questa volta si tratta di *Henty.* 

Per lui *prestito secco di un anno*.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Giugno 2013)

*Johad Ferretti*, terzino della *Primavera*, è vicino al prestito al *Benevento*.

*Rodrigo Ely *invece è ad un passo dall'*Avellino*.


----------



## Horror (27 Giugno 2013)




----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Horror ha scritto:


>



benvenuto


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

*Bastone* sta per passare in prestito al *Sudtirol*, mentre *Pacifico* rimarrà un altro anno in* Primavera*. 

Ad annunciarlo, l'agente dei due giocatori.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2013)

*Ufficiale*, il centrocampista della *Primavera Filippo Lora *passa al *Cittadella* in *comproprietà.*


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Luglio 2013)

Ma Mastour che fine ha fatto?? anche nei tabellini delle partite, le volte che li guardavo non c'era mai


----------



## Frikez (2 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma Mastour che fine ha fatto?? anche nei tabellini delle partite, le volte che li guardavo non c'era mai



Era infortunato, il prossimo anno giocherà negli Allievi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2013)

Ecco la rosa ufficiale a disposizione di Filippo Inzaghi:
Portieri: Lorenzo Andrenacci, Lorenzo Ferrari, Riccardo La Ferrara, Jacopo Viola.
Difensori: Davide Calabria, Raouf Compaore, Davide Derosa, Cristian Galliani, Luca Iotti, Ameth Lo, Giacomo Lucarini, Christian Maldini, Davide Pacifico, Marco Pinato, Ivan Rondanini, Lorenzo Saporetti, Kirztian Tamas.
Centrocampisti: Favour Aniekan, Bendè Donald Bende, Zan Benedicic, Alessandro Mastalli, Abdelkerim Medhoun, Andrej Modic, Alex Pedone, Mario Piccinocchi.
Attaccanti: Davide Anelli, Kingsley Boateng, Jacopo Cernigoi, Nicolas Claveria, Davide Di Molfetta, Michael Fabbro, Alessandro Ronchi, Yusupha Yaffa.

Bello vedere un Maldini, ma Mastour? troppo giovane?

Quali sono secondo voi i nuovi Petagna e Cristante?
cioè chi potrebbe finire in prima squadra?
io ho sentito dire bene di Di Molfetta, Fabbro e Benedicic oltre naturalmente Boateng che mi pare aggregato al ritiro della 1° squadra


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2013)

di Modic ne ho sentito parlare molto bene.  

ma il figlio di maldini ha già l'età per la primavera ?  pensavo avesse 13/14 anni...


----------



## MisterBet (22 Luglio 2013)

Difficile che l'estate prossima qualcuno faccia il salto con le credenziali che hanno Cristante e Petagna quest'anno...ci sono tanti giocatori di talento ma per alcuni và testata la crescita in quest'annata e per altri (Benedicic e Boateng) bisogna vedere come si riprendono dagli infortuni che hanno subito nelle ultime due stagioni...


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> di Modic ne ho sentito parlare molto bene.
> 
> ma il figlio di maldini ha già l'età per la primavera ?  pensavo avesse 13/14 anni...



Maldini ne ha un altro nelle giovanili del Milan più piccolo. Anche di Modic ce ne sono due, pare che il più promettente sia quello che ora andrà in Primavera.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Maldini ne ha un altro nelle giovanili del Milan più piccolo. Anche di Modic ce ne sono due, pare che il più promettente sia quello che ora andrà in Primavera.



si, tra l'altro Daniel Maldini, il più piccolo, dicevano che sembrava molto più bravo del fratello maggiore. 
cmq son curiosa di vedere i nazionali under 17 che han fatto molto bene nell'europeo perso ai rigori qualche mese fa, soprattutto Calabria. 

Luca Vido però vedo che non c'è, resta un altro anno negli Allievi ?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si, tra l'altro Daniel Maldini, il più piccolo, dicevano che sembrava molto più bravo del fratello maggiore.
> cmq son curiosa di vedere i nazionali under 17 che han fatto molto bene nell'europeo perso ai rigori qualche mese fa, soprattutto Calabria.
> 
> Luca Vido però vedo che non c'è, resta un altro anno negli Allievi ?



è stato aggregato. Non so cosa vuol dire. Forse fa la preparazione con i Primavera e torna fra gli Allievi.
Da quest'anno potrebbe fare capolino anche Mastour, secondo voi cosa farà? Forse in allenamento lo porteranno.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Mastour quest'anno era nei Giovanissimi, per cui non lo porteranno subito in Primavera..ha bisogno di crescere con calma


----------



## Robertino (22 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si, tra l'altro Daniel Maldini, il più piccolo, dicevano che sembrava molto più bravo del fratello maggiore.
> cmq son curiosa di vedere i nazionali under 17 che han fatto molto bene nell'europeo perso ai rigori qualche mese fa, soprattutto Calabria.
> 
> Luca Vido però vedo che non c'è, resta un altro anno negli Allievi ?


Alla rosa verranno aggregati anche Ivan De Santis, Luca Vido e Gian Filippo Felicioli.


----------



## Robertino (22 Luglio 2013)

Christian Maldini mi pare non abbia mai giocato in campionato allievi...speriamo che Daniel sia migliore... 
senza gli aggregati sono 33! tantissimi... e a novembre ci si aggiunge Petagna, visto il rientro di pazzini. Vido probabilm farà come Di Molfetta l'anno scorso, primi due mesi in Primavera, poi ritorno agli allievi, anche se sarei veram curioso di vederlo già stabile in rosa...


----------



## MisterBet (22 Luglio 2013)

A me non piacciono le forzature...Vido lo farei giocare tranquillo negli Allievi senza sballottarlo da una squadra all'altra...la stessa mossa è stata fatta l'anno scorso con Mastour e non si è rivelata felice...io sono per non forzare eccessivamente i tempi...


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2013)

*Innocenti in prestito dal Milan al Sudtirol. *

Domani dovrebbe essere ufficiale.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (9 Agosto 2013)

io ho sentito parlare stra-bene di Mastalli, che se non sbaglio è un '97


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2013)

passeggiata in questo esordio di Inzaghi nel campionato primavera. 3-0 il parziale al 60°... tripletta di Cernigoi


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2013)

4° gol per Cernigoi. Superiorità imbarazzante del milan


----------



## Elshafenomeno (28 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> 4° gol per Cernigoi. Superiorità imbarazzante del milan



con chi giocavano?


----------



## bargnani83 (28 Agosto 2013)

pescara.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Agosto 2013)

Pare che Benedicic, in scadenza, sia cercato in Serie A da Chievo e da un'altra squadra. L'anno scorso, ma tornava da uno-due anni di stop, non mi aveva impressionato, quest'anno sembra avere un altro passo. Secondo me è da tenere in considerazione.


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

Sul Corriere dicono che Cernigoi è il nuovo Sheva... ma perchè questi giornalisti non si impiccano tutti assieme?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2013)

Modic in gol


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2013)

Oggi pomeriggio *prima gara della Youth Champions League *per la nostra primavera. 

I baby rossoneri saranno impegnati *oggi alle ore 15.00 presso lo stadio Brera di Sesto San Giovanni contro la primavera del Celtic*.

Mancheranno molti giocatori, aggregati con la prima squadra, e sono: *Iotti, Benedicic, Modic e Pedone*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2013)

Dobbiamo cominciare bene dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2013)

1-0 Pinato

Fine primo tempo 1-1


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Settembre 2013)

Dove la stai vedendo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dove la stai vedendo?



su Milan Time  se vai sul twitter ufficiale del Milan c'è il link


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2013)

Gol Pinato (rigore )2-1 per noi

3-1 Tamas


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2013)

*Finita 3-1 per il Milan, in rete per i rossoneri Pinato per due volte e Tamas.*


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2013)

Parliamone Pippo ha vinto anche la seconda partita della *UEFA Youth League
*
2-3 in casa dell'Ajax (che ha un ottimo settore giovanile)


----------



## robs91 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri 6 pere dal Barcellona


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ieri 6 pere dal Barcellona



anche la primavera della juve oggi ha preso 6 pere dalla cantera del real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Al momento 1-0 contro il Barca rete di Cristante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Fine primo tempo 0-1 per il Milan grazie alla rete di Cristante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

Pareggio del Barca con Godswill siamo all'82 esimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Novembre 2013)

*Risultato Finale:

Barcellona-Milan 1-1 (Cristante, Godswill)*


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

E' iniziato 5 minuti fa il Derby Primavera di Coppa Italia (quarti di finale). Siamo già sotto 1-0.


Ma l'Inter che primavera ha? Puskas, Capello, Dabo, Paramatti? LOL


----------



## Robertino (12 Gennaio 2014)

Si vede da qualche parte il derby primavera di campionato?


----------



## Dave (12 Gennaio 2014)

Per il momento stiamo vincendo 2-0 gol di Benedicic e Di Molfetta 
Da segnalare la Curva Sud a sostenere i ragazzi alla partita


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Gennaio 2014)

Teniamolo d'occhio 'sto Benedicic.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Per me in questa Primavera di buono per noi non c'è molto


----------



## O Animal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me in questa Primavera di buono per noi non c'è molto



Secondo me Tamás ha dei bei margini, ogni volta che l'ho visto giocare mi sembrava che avesse una marcia in più...


----------



## MisterBet (12 Gennaio 2014)

Maestosa partita di Piccinocchi e Benedicic a centrocampo...stranamente bene anche il portiere Andrenacci nelle due occasioni in cui è stato chiamato in causa...

Con un pò più di concretezza sottoporta poteva finire in goleada...


----------



## 2515 (14 Gennaio 2014)

Inzaghi è stato premiato come miglior allenatore emergente.


----------



## tequilad (16 Gennaio 2014)

Partono bene i nostri allievi nel torneo di Dubai. Questa sera la seconda partita


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Seconda male... ne hanno presi 4 dalla Fluminense ma il primo posto è garantito in virtù della differenza reti +2 rispetto ai brasiliani. Adesso i quarti...

Guardate le azioni d'attacco e i gol dei brasiliani...  il numero 10 del primo gol (Ramon Siquieira) e un altro paio li caricherei in aereo insieme a noi... Che ne dici [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]?


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi alle 11.30 fanno vedere la primavera su raisport


----------



## chicagousait (19 Gennaio 2014)

A quanto pare anche la difesa della primavera lascia a desiderare. Perdiamo 3 - 0


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Questa primavera è la nostra ultima rappresentativa cosi cosi... tutte le altre giovanili sono davvero tra le miglior in Italia... già dal prossimo anno si vedrà una primavera più forte, tra due il passaggio di consegne sarà definitivo e per me si può sperare salti fuori davvero qualcuno di molto buono.


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2014)

Bel campo comunque 

Finita 4a2 per l'Atalanta.


----------



## MisterBet (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questa primavera è la nostra ultima rappresentativa cosi cosi... tutte le altre giovanili sono davvero tra le miglior in Italia... già dal prossimo anno si vedrà una primavera più forte, tra due il passaggio di consegne sarà definitivo e per me si può sperare salti fuori davvero qualcuno di molto buono.



Sono d'accordo sul discorso generale ma non sulla Primavera...anche questa squadra è comunque tra le 5/6 più forti anche se probabilmente manca qualcosa dietro per vincere lo Scudetto di categoria (un portiere e un centrale difensivo...) ma a livello di qualità tra centrocampo e attacco poche altre squadre ne hanno così tanta...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Si sta giocando Milan Real Madrid, siamo sotto 2 a 1, ha segnato Cutrone il momentaneo vantaggio. Com'è ?


----------



## Frikez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Gol preso dopo un minuto su rigore


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2014)

Grande rimonta dei ragazzi di Pippo!


----------



## MisterBet (8 Marzo 2014)

Vido è uno vero, che talento...


----------



## Jaqen (11 Marzo 2014)

Vido secondo me è l'unico che può fare grandi cose. E Gori. Il resto lasciamo perdere


----------



## MisterBet (23 Marzo 2014)

Allievi I e II divisione (classe 1998): Milan-Inter 5-0

Impressionante prova di forza dei ragazzi di Brocchi che ora hanno 5 punti di vantaggio in classifica sui cugini...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Marzo 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Allievi I e II divisione (classe 1998): Milan-Inter 5-0
> 
> Impressionante prova di forza dei ragazzi di Brocchi che ora hanno 5 punti di vantaggio in classifica sui cugini...



Tempo fa avevo letto che i nostri classe 98 (a cui apparterrebbe anche Mastour che però gioca con quelli più grandi) sono un gruppo fortissimo, di gran lunga il più forte in Italia e probabilmente tra i primissimi d'europa. 
Ci sono diversi talenti da tenere d'occhio: Modic, centrocampista (fratello minore dell'altro che gioca in primavera).... Cutrone e La Ferrara, attaccanti... Donnarumma, portiere comprato lo scorso anno da una squadra campana e considerato tra i migliori in prospettiva (non è parente dell'altro), Iudica e Spinelli in difesa.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Marzo 2014)

facciamo giocare gli allievi in seria A..forse se la cavano meglio...


----------



## MisterBet (24 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tempo fa avevo letto che i nostri classe 98 (a cui apparterrebbe anche Mastour che però gioca con quelli più grandi) sono un gruppo fortissimo, di gran lunga il più forte in Italia e probabilmente tra i primissimi d'europa.
> Ci sono diversi talenti da tenere d'occhio: Modic, centrocampista (fratello minore dell'altro che gioca in primavera).... Cutrone e La Ferrara, attaccanti... Donnarumma, portiere comprato lo scorso anno da una squadra campana e considerato tra i migliori in prospettiva (non è parente dell'altro), Iudica e Spinelli in difesa.



Hai letto bene, fino ad un paio di anni fa i '98 dell'Inter erano più forti poi è avvenuto il sorpasso (resta anche quello interista, nonostante il passivo di ieri, un gruppo molto forte tant'è che l'anno scorso su gara secca nella semifinale del Campionato hanno avuto loro la meglio di misura...i nostri arrivarono alle finali con qualche infortunio di troppo...)...

Di giocatori di prospettiva ce ne sono tanti, il terzino sinistro Llamas è un altro gran talento (e oltre a Mastour gioca con i più grandi anche un altro '98 Locatelli, centrocampista di grande qualità...anche lui ha già fatto qualche allenamento con la prima squadra...)...

Donnarumma è addirittura un '99 e ieri era all'esordio con questa squadra...si allenava a 500m da casa mia, se ne parlava benissimo da tanto tempo ed è stato soffiato proprio all'Inter...ah certo che è parente dell'altro, è il fratello più piccolo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Marzo 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Hai letto bene, fino ad un paio di anni fa i '98 dell'Inter erano più forti poi è avvenuto il sorpasso (resta anche quello interista, nonostante il passivo di ieri, un gruppo molto forte tant'è che l'anno scorso su gara secca nella semifinale del Campionato hanno avuto loro la meglio di misura...i nostri arrivarono alle finali con qualche infortunio di troppo...)...
> 
> Di giocatori di prospettiva ce ne sono tanti, il terzino sinistro Llamas è un altro gran talento (e oltre a Mastour gioca con i più grandi anche un altro '98 Locatelli, centrocampista di grande qualità...anche lui ha già fatto qualche allenamento con la prima squadra...)...
> 
> Donnarumma è addirittura un '99 e ieri era all'esordio con questa squadra...si allenava a 500m da casa mia, se ne parlava benissimo da tanto tempo ed è stato soffiato proprio all'Inter...ah certo che è parente dell'altro, è il fratello più piccolo



ah sono parenti? beh allora spero sia più forte del fratello, eheheh......  comunque speriamo bene, di questi tempi non ci resta altro che aggrapparci alle nostre giovanili.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Marzo 2014)

Se uppavo l’altro topic Tifo’o mi bannava  e non mi sembrava il caso di aprirne uno per fare il bocciarello 
Quindi lo scrivo in questo spazio.  

Fonti molto vicine al ragazzo, mi hanno detto (con tanto di cifre ) che Saber Hraiech è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Chi vivrà…vedrà


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se uppavo l’altro topic Tifo’o mi bannava  e non mi sembrava il caso di aprirne uno per fare il bocciarello
> Quindi lo scrivo in questo spazio.
> 
> Fonti molto vicine al ragazzo, mi hanno detto (con tanto di cifre ) che Saber Hraiech è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. Chi vivrà…vedrà



È bravo? Leggo che ha segnato un solo gol in primavera...


----------



## pennyhill (30 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È bravo? Leggo che ha segnato un solo gol in primavera...



Ho avuto modo di vederlo diverse volte quando giocava nei giovanissimi e negli allievi del Mazara, e a quei livelli era uno che faceva la differenza, ma si parla di un livello molto lontano da quello che lo vede impegnato attualmente (non l'ho mai visto da quando gioca a Genoa), quindi non saprei. Certamente era un bell'attaccante esterno dotato di ottima tecnica, tanta voglia di arrivare e testa matta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ho avuto modo di vederlo diverse volte quando giocava nei giovanissimi e negli allievi del Mazara, e a quei livelli era uno che faceva la differenza, ma si parla di un livello molto lontano da quello che lo vede impegnato attualmente (non l'ho mai visto da quando gioca a Genoa), quindi non saprei. Certamente era un bell'attaccante esterno dotato di ottima tecnica, tanta voglia di arrivare e testa matta.



Bah,non sembra nulla di eclatante,ma sperare non costa nulla.


----------



## Dave (9 Aprile 2014)

*Oggi alle 15.00 c'è il Derby, partita di recupero dell'ottava giornata, in diretta su Milan Channel.
In questo momento il Milan di Inzaghi si trova terzo dietro Chievo e Atalanta.

Chievo 54
Atalanta 53
Milan 45 (2 partite in meno)
Inter 44 (1 partita in meno)*


----------



## tequilad (11 Aprile 2014)

Grande prova oggi dei nostri 98 che battono i pari età dell'Atletico di Madrid 3 - 1 nel Torneo Champions de Futbol di Madrid. Sempre oggi alle 16:30 la seconda partita contro l'Alcobendas (che sarà in diretta streaming gratuito sul sito del Milan). Dai ragazzi!


----------



## smallball (11 Aprile 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Grande prova oggi dei nostri 98 che battono i pari età dell'Atletico di Madrid 3 - 1 nel Torneo Champions de Futbol di Madrid. Sempre oggi alle 16:30 la seconda partita contro l'Alcobendas (che sarà in diretta streaming gratuito sul sito del Milan). Dai ragazzi!


Brocchi sta facendo un ottimo lavoro


----------



## tequilad (14 Aprile 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> Brocchi sta facendo un ottimo lavoro



E per continuare....ieri è stato ufficialmente vinto il campionato proprio dai '98 dopo una stagione da dominatori


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Aprile 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> E per continuare....ieri è stato ufficialmente vinto il campionato proprio dai '98 dopo una stagione da dominatori



quella nidiata promette tantissimo... speriamo di tirarne fuori almeno un paio abbastanza forti.

Intanto anche il sito ufficiale *AC Milan.com* celebra i classe 1998, freschi vincitori del campionato con 2 giornate di anticipo. La seconda classificata, l'Inter, è staccata di 7 punti. La terza, l'Albinoleffe, addirittura 11 punti con una partita in più. In totale, gli enfaint prodige del 98 hanno segnato *63 goals subendone 21*. 

Questi i *marcatori*: La Ferrara 13 Cutrone 10 Agnero 9 Modic 5 Zanellato 4 Careccia 3 Hamadi 3 Trentino 3 El Hilali 2 Hadziosmanovic 2 Malberti 1 Spinelli 1 Jones 1 Zucchetti 1 Tsadjout 1 Torrasi 1 Ndiaye 1 Iudica 1 Autogol 1.

Ma i ragazzi hanno fatto benissimo anche in europa. Ad agosto si sono laureati *vice campioni d'europa* alla *Manchester United Premier Cup*, davanti a squadre del blasone di Manchester United, Boca Juniors, Arsenal, Real Madrid , Borussia Dortmund, Internacional, Chivas, Grasshopper. 

A Gennaio si sono classificati al *terzo posto*, con finale sfiorata durante la Semifinale con il Real Madrid giocata in dieci per molti minuti, nella *Al Kass International Cup*, competizione alla quale partecipavano Aspire Academy, Real Madrid, Barcellona, Kashiwa Reysol, PSG, Porto, Fluminense, Auxerre, Manchester City, Chicago Fire. Infine, nel weekend appena trascorso, *secondo posto* al *Memorial Aragones*, perdendo 1-0 in Finale contro l’Atletico Madrid (battuto 3-1 nel girone di qualificazione). 

Molti anche i riconoscimenti individuali: 
*El Hilali, La Ferrara e Llamas* migliori giocatori nelle partite di qualificazione 
*Cutrone capocannoniere *dell’Al Kass International Cup. 
*De Piano miglior giocatore, Llamas miglior terzino e Zanellato miglior centrocampista centrale* del Memorial Aragones. 

Numerosissime anche le *convocazioni in Nazionale*: Crosta, Cutrone, Donnarumma, Iudica, La Ferrara, Llamas, Malberti, Spinelli con l’Italia, Hadziosmanovic con il Montenegro, Modic con la Serbia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2014)

che parate Gori...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> che parate Gori...



Sono contento. Mi piacerebbe tanto vederlo, acnhe se quest'anno sarà difficile. Certo che almeno potrebbe aggregarsi alla prima squadra, quantomeno.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2014)

*Alle 11:30 c'è Udinese-Milan in diretta su Raisport 1. Gioca titolare El Shaarawy. *


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2014)

up. inizia la partita


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2014)

0-1 vantaggio udinese... 
non so se è una partita storta oggi, ma rispetto al Viareggio il gioco è peggiorato parecchio

-Elsha s'è mangiato un gol clamoroso.. solo davanti al portiere, tira una mozzarellina


0-2... retroguardia rossonera imbarazzante. Molle molle... gol simile a quello di Pjanic


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2014)

La *Primavera di Filippo Inzaghi *pareggia in casa 2-2 contro l'Atalanta e manca l'aggancio al secondo posto nel girone B del campionato Primavera che sarebbe valso l'accesso diretto alla fase finale del torneo. 

Adesso i ragazzi della Primavera per accedere alle finali scudetto dovranno, *mercoledì 7 alle ore 15*, disputare i playoff contro l'*Udinese*. 

*Al Vismara era presente Galliani. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2014)

Gli *Allievi Nazionali* vincono 2-1 fuori casa contro il Parma (campione in carica) la loro prima partita del girone di qualificazione che darà l'accesso alle semifinali scudetto. I ragazzi di Danesi si sono imposti grazie al vantaggio di Vido, seguito dalla rete di Zanini. Il pareggio però dura solo due minuti: Patrick Cutrone, bomber dei rossoneri, riporta subito in vantaggio il Milan portando la sfida sul 2-1. 

Ricordo che nel girone 1 sono presenti Milan, Roma, Parma e Palermo, mentre nel girone 2 Chievo Verona, Juventus, Inter e Genoa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2014)

Gli *Allievi Nazionali* (classe 98) si qualificano alle semifinali scudetto. Dopo aver perso la seconda partita contro il Palermo per 2-1, oggi con lo stesso risultato si sono imposti contro la Roma. Vassallo e Casiraghi (goal vittoria all'85' con il Milan in 10) dunque mantengono intatta la speranza di alzare il tricolore giovanile.


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gli *Allievi Nazionali* (classe 98) si qualificano alle semifinali scudetto. Dopo aver perso la seconda partita contro il Palermo per 2-1, oggi con lo stesso risultato si sono imposti contro la Roma. Vassallo e Casiraghi (goal vittoria all'85' con il Milan in 10) dunque mantengono intatta la speranza di alzare il tricolore giovanile.



Gli allievi sono una gran squadra, tra l'altro mi sembra che stiano giocando senza la stella Mastour che è già in ferie per prepararsi al giorno del ritiro con la prima squadra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli allievi sono una gran squadra, tra l'altro mi sembra che stiano giocando senza la stella Mastour che è già in ferie per prepararsi al giorno del ritiro con la prima squadra



Si, il gruppo dei 98 è fortissimo...e come dici sta giocando pure senza Mastour. Le semifinali comunque sono Milan Juventus e Inter Parma e si giocheranno il 17 giugno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

*Gli Allievi Nazionali si sono qualificati per la finalissima del campionato di categoria.* Incredibile la partita dei nostri ragazzi classe '98. Dopo aver dominato ed essere passati agevolmente in vantaggio per 2-0 con le reti di Vassallo e Cutrone, in 8 minuti black out e pareggio bianconero con Udoh e Maceck. Al 75' la Juve rimane anche in 10. La partita sembra destinata verso il pari, ma all'80', Yuri Meleleo (uno dei tanti talenti di questa rosa) riporta in vantaggio il Milan e mette il sigillo sul 3-2. Una grande partita in cui si è vista la determinazione, il cuore e la classe del gruppo di '98 probabilmente più forte in Italia e tra i migliori in europa (come sostengono diversi esperti). 

p.s. attualmente Parma e Inter sono ai supplementari dopo aver concluso per 3-3 i tempi regolamentari.


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

Grandissimi


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2014)

...e sono senza Mastour...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

*La finalissima di giovedì 19 giugno (ore 18:00) sarà Milan Inter, che ha piegato il Parma ai rigori ai supplementari. La partita era finita 3-3 e poi 4-4. Dunque arriva l'attesissimo derby. Per il Milan c'è la possibilità di rifarsi dopo il 3-0 subito nella partita di andata del campionato e l'1-1 del ritorno. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha vinto il suo campionato di categoria è stato nel 2010/2011 con un goal di Kinglsey Boateng in finale contro l'Empoli.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

*Galliani commenta così il risultato: "Sono molto contento, sto chiamando Danesi per fargli i complimenti che sono strameritati. Questa qualificazione è una dimostrazione di grande efficienza da parte del nostro Settore Giovanile. Con la Primavera abbiamo vinto il Viareggio, con gli Allievi Nazionali siamo nella Finalissima e con i Giovanissimi Nazionali iniziamo le Final Eight venerdì".*


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2014)

Sono contentissimo, per carità, però non ho capito tutta quest'enfasi su una rappresentativa giovanile ancora in fasce o quasi.


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono contentissimo, per carità, però non ho capito tutta quest'enfasi su una rappresentativa giovanile ancora in fasce o quasi.



Perche ce ne sono un paio davvero buoni, non come quelle scamorze che ci sono in Primavera che infatti sono usciti con l'Udinese subito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perche ce ne sono un paio davvero buoni, non come quelle scamorze che ci sono in Primavera che infatti sono usciti con l'Udinese subito.



al Viareggio la Primavera però ha fatto davvero bene. E quello è un torneo molto duro. Poi ovviamente nel complesso il gruppo dei 98 è di molto superiore. Il prossimo anno parecchi di loro dovrebbe salire in primavera... e ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## MisterBet (17 Giugno 2014)

L'Inter é piú forte ma essendo una finale puó succedere di tutto...peccato perché sono stati piú volte sull'orlo dell'eliminazione oggi ma si sono sempre salvati...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perche ce ne sono un paio davvero buoni, non come quelle scamorze che ci sono in Primavera che infatti sono usciti con l'Udinese subito.



Non metto in dubbio (non li ho mai visti e non mi interesso di calcio giovanile). Però negli anni precedenti non se ne dava risalto per nulla.


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> al Viareggio la Primavera però ha fatto davvero bene. E quello è un torneo molto duro. Poi ovviamente nel complesso il gruppo dei 98 è di molto superiore. Il prossimo anno parecchi di loro dovrebbe salire in primavera... e ci sarà da divertirsi



La formula del torneo di quest'anno però ha favorito le compagini italiane che hanno saltato la prima fase, l'Anderlecht ha giocato 7 partite in 2 settimane, 3 più di noi, e a livello fisico in una competizione così breve ha sicuramente influito sul risultato finale..se pensi loro nel supplementare sono letteralmente scoppiati nonostante fossero in superiorità numerica.
Bravo Pippo però solo Galliani poteva esaltarsi in questa maniera dopo una stagione piuttosto deludente in campionato, Dolcetti l'anno prima ha portato la squadra in finale al Viareggio e ad un passo dalla finale scudetto però in società non se lo filano di striscio.


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Giugno 2014)

dolcetti comunque collabora ancora con il milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2014)

*La finale scudetto degli Allievi Nazionali, Milan Inter, verrà trasmessa oggi in diretta streaming sul sito del Settore Giovanile e Scolastico della FIGC. Calcio d'inizio alle ore 17.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Giugno 2014)

Ma Mastour non gioca mai?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Mastour non gioca mai?



È definitivamente in prima squadra,lo hanno mandato in vacanza per farlo arrivare riposato al raduno.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2014)

Fine primo tempo 0-0


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2014)

0-0 fine partita. Si va ai supplementari di 10min ciascuno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2014)

Si va ai rigori.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Giugno 2014)

*Il Milan crolla ai rigori, gli Allievi Nazionali dell'Inter si laureano campione d'Italia.*


----------



## MisterBet (19 Giugno 2014)

Peccato, l'Inter ha qualcosa in piú ma oggi non si é visto...partita molto equilibrata, abbastanza bloccata e devo dire tecnicamente modesta (erano anche alla quinta partita in otto giorni i ragazzi, pesano per quanto siano 17enni nel pieno delle forze...)...

Il capitano Gamarra (centrocampista tecnico davanti alla difesa) e Felicioli (giocatore offensivo che puó giocare sia in fascia che dietro le punte, ottimo passo e buona tecnica) i migliori di queste Final Eight...

L'anno prossimo nella categoria i rapporti di forza si capovolgeranno, con i nostri '98 che hanno qualcosa in piú dei parietá nerazzurri...speriamo di riuscire a farlo valere...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Settembre 2014)

Una cortesia, 
visto i molti esperti
Qualcuno sà indicarmi dei nomi di giovani primavera molto promettenti sia del Milan che di altre squadre di A
grazie


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Settembre 2014)

*Esordio in Primavera *oggi pomeriggio (nella gara di campionato contro il Brescia) di *Gianluigi Donnarumma, portiere classe 1999*, poco più che 15enne. 

Di lui si parla un gran bene, e con il passaggio di *Gori* in prima squadra, non è detto che rimanga in pianta stabile nella Primavera allenata da Brocchi.


----------



## The P (29 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto un'ampissima sintesi dell'ultima partita (quasi 50min), quelli che mi sono sembrati più talentuosi sono Felicioli, esterno destro mancino, e il capitano Mastalli.

Poi anche se in primavera è difficilissimo valutare un portiere, anche Donnarumma sembra promettere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Oggi alle ore 11 diretta su Rai Sport del derby primavera. Forse anche Galliani al Vismara.*


----------



## robs91 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Siamo già sotto di due gol dopo venti minuti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Ottobre 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Siamo già sotto di due gol dopo venti minuti...



l'infortunio bestiale di Crociata ha distratto troppo i nostri ragazzi... comunque stiamo giocando contro la primavera del Ghana, quindi ci può stare. Non mi sembra una partita ad armi pari.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (19 Ottobre 2014)

Ma l'inter nemmeno nella primavera ha un italiano....bha. Comunque a parte gli errori difensivi dei primi 10 minuti, il milan mi é sembrato superiore tenendo conto anche delle moltissime assesnze e dei due infortuni


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2014)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Ma l'inter nemmeno nella primavera ha un italiano....bha. Comunque a parte gli errori difensivi dei primi 10 minuti, il milan mi é sembrato superiore tenendo conto anche delle moltissime assesnze e dei due infortuni



? Per mezz'ora ha giocato solo l'Inter, ora hanno intervistato pure Filippo Galli che ha detto non è contento di quello che ha visto in campo


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (19 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ? Per mezz'ora ha giocato solo l'Inter, ora hanno intervistato pure Filippo Galli che ha detto non è contento di quello che ha visto in campo



Allora ho visto e sto vedendo un'altra partita. Ripeto a parte i primi 10- 15 min . Il milan ha sempre avuto il pallino del gioco


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2014)

In ogni caso: *Milan Primavera 1 - Inter Primavera 4* 
*RETI:**8' CAMARA, 10' PUSCAS, 35' VIDO rig. (M), 83', 88' PUSCAS*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Brutta sconfitta oggi.Speravo in qualcosa di meglio nel secondo tempo ma invece niente,apparte per un'occasione dove si e' sfiorato il palo


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2014)

Alla fine i risultati della primavera non devono nemmeno interessare, quello che conta è che le giovanili producano calciatori per la prima squadra, poi i palmares li valgono zero


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla fine i risultati della primavera non devono nemmeno interessare, quello che conta è che le giovanili producano calciatori per la prima squadra, poi i palmares li valgono zero



Si,anche questo e' vero,ma il derby e' pur sempre il derby


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Ecco tutti i risultati delle squadre giovanili rossonere nel weekend:*

*PRIMAVERA:* La primavera del Milan,allenata da Cristian Brocchi esce sconfitta 4-1 nel derby contro l'Inter. 

*BERRETTI:* Vittoria dei ragazzi di Nava, in serie positiva. La Berretti rossonera ieri al Vismara ha battuto 7-5 l'Arezzo con tripletta di Meleleo, doppietta di Cestagalli e reti di Papasodaro e Festa.

*ALLIEVI LEGA PRO: *Reggiana-Milan 2-1, rete rossonera di Pobega.

*GIOVANISSIMI NAZIONALI: *Milan-Lumezzane 1-1.

*GIOVANISSIMI REGIONALI A 2001:* I Giovanissimi Regionali 2001 allenati da Walter De Vecchi hanno vinto sabato 6-0 contro il Renate. In classifica i rossoneri sono ora a 14 punti in classifica,quarta vittoria di fila. I gol di Milan-Renate 6-0: doppietta di Bruni, reti di Sala, Frigerio, Diagne e Radice.

*GIOVANISSIMI REGIONALI B 2002:* Milan-Pro Patria 7-0, con reti di Pio Loco e Luscetti (doppietta per entrambi), Grassi, Cpulibaly e Colombo.

*ESORDIENTI A 2003:* Lombardia 1-Milan 1-1, rete milanista di Kourouma.

*PULCINI A 2005:* Milan-Rozzano calcio 9-1. Tabellino: 3 reti Longhi, 2 Cappiello, 2 Sala, 1 Zeroli e Perrucci.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Ottobre 2014)

La vittoria di ieri. Grandissimo goal su punizione di Modic.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Ottobre 2014)

Da registrare le ottime prestazioni di Vido (che dopo un primo tempo assolutamente opaco,si e' scatenato nel secondo tempo con una doppietta decisiva per la vittoria) di Vassallo e il ritorno in campo di Mastour.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Ottobre 2014)

*Mercoledi pomeriggio la primavera del Milan giochera' contro il Sassuolo nel secondo turno ad eliminazione diretta della Primavera TIM Cup. *


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Ottobre 2014)

Oggi si e' giocata la partita di *Primavera TIM Cup* e il *Milan ha battuto 2-0 il Sassuolo*, gol di *Fabbro* e *Mastour*. Prossimo avversario, l'Atalanta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Novembre 2014)

Ieri, 1 Novembre, si e' giocato *Milan - Cesena* match valido per l’ottava giornata del campionato Primavera. La partita si e' conclusa con una *vittoria dei rossoneri per 3-1*. I ragazzi sono passati in svantaggio al 67' con un gol del Cesena di Moncini, ma sono stati poi capaci di rimontare grazie alle reti di *Vassallo* ( doppietta) e alla rete di* Fabbro*.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Novembre 2014)

*La Primavera di Cristian Brocchi è al lavoro per il recupero della 1' giornata di campionato, contro il Cagliari, mercoledì 5 Novembre a Cagliari alle 11.00 del mattino. 

La partita potra' essere seguita su Milan Channel.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2014)

Oggi si e' giocato *Cagliari - Milan*, *recupero* della *1 giornata* di campionato primavera. *I rossoneri* hanno *vinto 3-1* grazie alla doppietta di *Vassallo* e al gol di* Locatelli*. Ottima prestazione della squadra di Brocchi che ha anche colpito tre pali.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Oggi si e' giocato *Cagliari - Milan*, *recupero* della *1 giornata* di campionato primavera. *I rossoneri* hanno *vinto 3-1* grazie alla doppietta di *Vassallo* e al gol di* Locatelli*. Ottima prestazione della squadra di Brocchi che ha anche colpito tre pali.



Vassallo sembra promettere davvero bene. E con lui Locatelli, Gamarra e Modic. La Primavera quest'anno è un'ottima squadra.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Novembre 2014)

SBROTFL,ma veramente Milan-Udinese si sta giocando a CODROIPO?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Novembre 2014)

Oggi si e' disputata la partita di campionato *Udinese - Milan* e il match e' terminato* 3 - 3*. Del *Milan* ha segnato *Vassallo* ( doppietta) e *De Santis*. Un pareggio amaro perche' dopo essere andati in svantaggio ben due volte, al 35' del secondo tempo i rossoneri erano riusciti a passare in vantaggio ma si sono fatti recuperare a 5 minuti dal termine della gara, pur giocando in superiorita' numerica per tutto il secondo tempo. 




Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vassallo sembra promettere davvero bene. E con lui Locatelli, Gamarra e Modic. La Primavera quest'anno è un'ottima squadra.



Si vero, e tra i ragazzi cito anche Fabbro. Entra quasi sempre nel secondo tempo di ogni gara e risulta spesso e volentieri decisivo, come oggi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Novembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Oggi si e' disputata la partita di campionato *Udinese - Milan* e il match e' terminato* 3 - 3*. Del *Milan* ha segnato *Vassallo* ( doppietta) e *De Santis*. Un pareggio amaro perche' dopo essere andati in svantaggio ben due volte, al 35' del secondo tempo i rossoneri erano riusciti a passare in vantaggio ma si sono fatti recuperare a 5 minuti dal termine della gara, pur giocando in superiorita' numerica per tutto il secondo tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bellissimo l'assist di Mastour per il primo goal.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Novembre 2014)

Ieri la Primavera del *Milan* ha giocato in trasferta contro il Lanciano e hanno ottenuto un'importantissima *vittoria* per *6 - 1*. Le reti sono state realizzate da *Vido* ( doppietta), *De Santis*, *Fabbro* ( doppietta) e *Modic*.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Dicembre 2014)

*Aggiornamento risultati primavera:*

Milan - Perugia 7-1

Sassuolo - Milan 1-0

Milan - Verona 4 - 0

*Recupero della 5 giornata:*

Atalanta - Milan 1 - 2


Ora la primavera allenata da Brocchi e' a un solo punto dall'Inter primo in classifica.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Gennaio 2015)

*Sorteggiati i gironi della 67esima edizione della "Viareggio Cup", che prenderà il via il prossimo 2 febbraio. I ragazzi di mister Cristian Brocchi, campioni in carica, sono stati inseriti nel Girone 1 del Gruppo A, insieme al Palermo, agli olandesi del PSV Eindhoven e agli australiani dell'APIA Leichhardt.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri la *Primavera del Milan* allenata da Brocchi ha ottenuto un importante risultato contro il Cittadella, *vincendo 2-3* grazie ai gol di Fabbro, Mastalli e Crociata. Ora i rossoneri sono primi in classifica solitari, visto anche il pareggio dell'Inter di quest'oggi.


----------



## Nicco (25 Gennaio 2015)

Non capisco come con una primavera sempre a buoni livelli il nostro vivaio resti così sterile.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] tu che la segui come ti sembra la primavera ? Qualcuno di decente c'è ? Mastalli per esempio è bravo ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] tu che la segui come ti sembra la primavera ? Qualcuno di decente c'è ? Mastalli per esempio è bravo ?



Devo dire che Brocchi fa giocare molto meglio la squadra di Inzaghi, facendo imporre sempre il proprio gioco contro tutti gli avversari . Di giocatori interessanti ce ne sono molti, Mastalli e' sicuramente uno di questi, centrocampista che in teoria puo ricoprire tutti i ruoli del centrocampo. Poi ci sono Modic, Locatelli e Fabbro molto promettenti. Insomma, la nostra primavera promette bene ma comunque finche' non si faranno le squadre B facendole giocare in un contesto piu serio e professionista, tipo in Serie B, come avviene all'estero, non si potra' mai sapere se un ragazzo e' pronto gia per la Serie A. Nel nostro caso bisognerebbe scommettere e inserirli gradualmente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2015)

Questo pomeriggio la *Primavera rossonera* ha vinto *5-0* contro il Brescia, grazie al gol di Rondanini, alla tripletta di Cutrone e alla rete di Di Molfetta. Il Milan quindi continua a mantenere il primo posto in classifica.


----------



## runner (29 Gennaio 2015)

ma questo topic non dovrebbe essere in una sezione più "ufficiale" che in bar Milan?


----------



## Robertino (17 Febbraio 2015)

Scrivo qui: ma è vero che Di Molfetta è in scadenza? Idem Fossati?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Scrivo qui: ma è vero che Di Molfetta è in scadenza? Idem Fossati?



Fossati non lo so, ma Di Molfetta si. Il Milan vuole rinnovargli il contratto ma ha ricevuto anche alcune offerte da squadre di Serie A e B e prima di decidere cosa fare vuole capire che progetti ha la societa' per lui e gli altri giovani che abbiamo in rosa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Febbraio 2015)

Quest'oggi e' ripartito il campionato primavera e il *Milan* ha giocato in casa del Pescara ottenendo una larga *vittoria per 7-2*. I gol dei rossoneri sono stati messi a segno da Mastalli (doppietta), Cutrone (doppietta), Fabbro, Di Molfetta e Mondonico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2015)

La cosa incredibile è che Brocchi pare davvero un allenatore


----------



## The P (21 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che Brocchi pare davvero un allenatore



Allenatore o meno, a Inzaghi da le piste. Davvero non c'è confronto. Ho visto le due primavere. 

Che poi Inzaghi l'hanno scorso ha fatto la stessa cosa che ha fatto quest'anno al Milan, ha cambiato tutti i moduli. aspettiamoci la difesa a 3 perché con la primavera dopo 4-3-3 e 3-2-3-1 passo alla difesa a 3 prima di approdare al 4-3-1-2


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Febbraio 2015)

Recuperando gli infortunati saremo sicuramente protagonisti fino alla fine, forza ragazzi!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Marzo 2015)

Nella *5 giornata di ritorno* del campionato primavera, il *Milan* ha perso 2-0 contro l'Atalanta al Vismara.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Aprile 2015)

*Ultimi risultati della primavera del Milan:*

Inter - Milan 2-1
Milan - Verona 2-2
Cesena - Milan 1-1
Milan - Udinese 0-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Aprile 2015)

La *Primavera rossonera* allenata da Christian Brocchi, ha vinto il Trofeo Internazionale Hamdan Bin Mohammed di Dubai, *battendo in finale il Real Madrid per 2-1* , grazie alle reti di Di Molfetta e Calabria.

E' stato premiato come capocannoniere del torneo Luca Vido, autore di 6 reti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2015)

Ieri la *Primavera rossonera*, con la *vittoria per 4-1 sulla Virtus Lanciano* ( reti di Vassallo, Felicioli, De Santis e Di Molfetta), e' ufficialmente qualificata alle Final Eight.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2015)

Gli *Allievi nazionali* hanno concluso il girone al primo posto. In giornata hanno battuto per 2-1 il Cagliari. Strepitoso il secondo goal di Locatelli che con una splendida rovesciata ha siglato il goal della vittoria.


----------



## Robertino (26 Aprile 2015)

E bravi ragazzi, anche meglio dell'anno scorso!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2015)

*Primavera Milan*: Perugia - Milan 2-2, gol di Di Molfetta e Calabria.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Torino-Milan 0-2, Mastalli, Fabbro e andiamo!


----------



## davoreb (10 Giugno 2015)

Sto guardando la partita.... di Molfetta mi sembra molto bravo.


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Calabria è molto bravo, anche modic


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

gol Toro, 1-2 Morra


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

2-2 su rigore dubbio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Giugno 2015)

Che gol Fabbro! 3-2 Milan


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

goooooooooool Fabbro meraviglioso gol


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Grandissimo gol do fabbro. Modic sta facendo veramente pena.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Lo para il rigore sta volta


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Si vabbé, fra poco caccia tutti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Giugno 2015)

Espulso Di Molfetta... Ma che cavolo combinano?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Rigori...Donnarumma non ne parerà nemmeno uno.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Finita, passa il Toro ai rigori, peccato.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Donnarumma è scarso come pochi. Sconfitta immeritata


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

Bene, adesso possiamo annunciare mister Brocchi


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è scarso come pochi. Sconfitta immeritata



Abbiati 2.0, goffo, lento, e pure saponetta!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Abbiati 2.0, goffo, lento, e pure saponetta!



Dai su, alla fine e' un classe 99, diamogli del tempo


----------



## Robertino (10 Giugno 2015)

Domanda: come mai non erano in panchina i '98? Locatelli e Cutrone?


----------



## 666psycho (11 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto che Di Molfetta lascia il milan, qualcuno sa qualcosa??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Di Molfetta lascia il milan, qualcuno sa qualcosa??



Ti spiego, Calabria, Di Molfetta e Mastalli sono diventati ormai fuori quota per giocare nella primavera e quindi dal prossimo anno andranno a giocare in prestito da qualche parte. Calabria e Di Molfetta hanno già ricevuto qualche offerta dalla Serie B, per quanto riguarda Mastalli invece, potrebbe anche rimanere al Milan in prima squadra, se Mihajlovic sara' d'accordo, senno anche lui andra' via in prestito e si valutera' le loro prestazioni e un loro futuro rientro.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è scarso come pochi. Sconfitta immeritata



Su questo portiere ho sempre avuto dubbi, nonostante sia tanto decantato.
Non ho visto la partita, ma mi sembra tu pensi che un pò di colpe la imputi a lui.
Com'è andata (a parte il risultato?).


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ti spiego, Calabria, Di Molfetta e Mastalli sono diventati ormai fuori quota per giocare nella primavera e quindi dal prossimo anno andranno a giocare in prestito da qualche parte. Calabria e Di Molfetta hanno già ricevuto qualche offerta dalla Serie B, per quanto riguarda Mastalli invece, potrebbe anche rimanere al Milan in prima squadra, se Mihajlovic sara' d'accordo, senno anche lui andra' via in prestito e si valutera' le loro prestazioni e un loro futuro rientro.



ok grazie!!


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Su questo portiere ho sempre avuto dubbi, nonostante sia tanto decantato.
> Non ho visto la partita, ma mi sembra tu pensi che un pò di colpe la imputi a lui.
> Com'è andata (a parte il risultato?).



Non l'ho mai visto giocare troppo.Posso dirti che contro il Toro mi ha dato una pessima impressione.Sbagliava le uscite,non dava sicurezza alla difesa,lo si capiva proprio.Non parliamo di come si tuffava durante i rigori!Era assai ridicolo!Non si dava alcun slancio con le gambe,zero assoluto!Una cosa raccapricciante!Per l'amor di Dio è giovane,forse era solo in giornata no,ma l'impressione è stata pessima.Nel complesso per me il Milan meritava la vittoria!Giocava meglio....C'è stato anche il grandissimo gol di Fabbro!Tiro al volo fantastico...Il toro su 3 gol fatti nei tempi regolamentari 2 li ha fatti su rigori molto dubbi.Sconfitta immeritata per la squadra di Brocchi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Domanda: come mai non erano in panchina i '98? Locatelli e Cutrone?



Non erano presenti perché loro, cosi come altri che sono già nel giro della Primavera come Llamas e Modic ( fratello di Andrej che gioca in Primavera) sono stati inseriti nel gruppo degli Allievi Nazionali del Milan, che oggi disputano la seconda gara del girone delle Finali Scudetto contro il Chievo.


----------



## Robertino (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Non erano presenti perché loro, cosi come altri che sono già nel giro della Primavera come Llamas e Modic ( fratello di Andrej che gioca in Primavera) sono stati inseriti nel gruppo degli Allievi Nazionali del Milan, che oggi disputano la seconda gara del girone delle Finali Scudetto contro il Chievo.



Grazie! sì avevo visto ieri dai tabellini degli Allievi nazionali che avevano giocato lì. Vuol dire che ai piani alti hanno deciso di provare a vincere quello Scudetto con i '98, ok. anche se mi piacerebbe rigiocarla col Torino con loro due... pazienza!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Grazie! sì avevo visto ieri dai tabellini degli Allievi nazionali che avevano giocato lì. Vuol dire che ai piani alti hanno deciso di provare a vincere quello Scudetto con i '98, ok. anche se mi piacerebbe rigiocarla col Torino con loro due... pazienza!



Di nulla! Comunque proprio Cutrone ieri ha segnato una tripletta nella vittoria per 4-1 contro il Chievo, nella seconda giornata delle Final Eight degli Allievi Nazionali


----------



## Robertino (18 Giugno 2015)

Brutta sconfitta in semifinale scudetto tra Milan e Roma Allievi Nazionali. Dopo un doppio vantaggio a firma Hamadi e Cutrone (rigore), i giovani rossoneri si fanno raggiungere e superare dalla Roma con un doppietta di Tumminello. 
Fuori dalla finale la classe '98.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Giugno 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Brutta sconfitta in semifinale scudetto tra Milan e Roma Allievi Nazionali. Dopo un doppio vantaggio a firma Hamadi e Cutrone (rigore), i giovani rossoneri si fanno raggiungere e superare dalla Roma con un *doppietta di Tumminello. *
> Fuori dalla finale la classe '98.



Visto diverse volte dal vivo, già da quando era pulcino. Un anno, se non ricordo male ha giocato anche con Crociata, in una scuola calcio milan.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Marzo 2016)

La primavera di Brocchi sta strappazzando l'Ascoli (in 10) all'esordio nel viareggio, quando Berlusca saprà il risultato, José-Pep Brocchi sarà ancora più vicino alla panchina del Milan.

Però poi non capisco perché l'Ascoli, che può vantare il più forte e giovane terzino dell'orbe terracqueo, non lo fa giocare...BAH!


----------



## Giangy (15 Marzo 2016)

L'incubo Brocco è venuto anche a giocare oggi qui nella mia città La Spezia, con l'Ascoli, meglio che non sono andato ha vedere niente, anche perchè ho avuto un impegno, e poi sinceramente non mi importa nulla di vedere le squadre di questa specie di allenatore, mi dispiace solo di non vedere Maldini dal vivo, e alcuni primavera.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Però poi non capisco perché l'Ascoli, che può vantare il più forte e giovane terzino dell'orbe terracqueo, non lo fa giocare...BAH!


Ci ho messo un po' a capirla


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Aprile 2017)

Ieri sono andato a vedere Lazio-Milan a Formello. Finita 1-1, con i nostri ragazzi che all'ultimo secondo hanno preso anche un traversa. 
Qualche considerazione su alcuni nei nostri giovani:

Plizzari bravo dentro la porta ma nelle uscite deve migliorare ancora molto;

Giorgio Altare, difensore centrale, e' uno dei giocatoribcue che mi ha colpito di piu': gran fisico, buon piede, ha tenuto ieri la difesa da solo, visto che i suoi compagni di reparto hanno fatto piu di qualche errore che ci poteva costare il gol;

Gabbia, l'altro difensore centrale, ieri male. Impacciato in alcune situazioni, si e' perso l'uomo spesso e ha costretto il suo compagno di reparto al lavoro forzato. Deve migliorare ancora molto;

Hadziosmanovic, terzino destro, bene in fase offensiva, dove si propone spesso ai suoi compagni, male invece in quella difensiva dove si e' perso molte volte l'avversario lasciandogli campo aperto;

Zanellato, buona tecnica ma e' molto lento di pensiero e nel far ripartire l'azione. Lo accostano alla prima squadra ma non saprei se ha gia il passo per giocare ad alti livelli;

Cutrone bene per il gol ma ha sbagliato alcune occasioni in cui ha avuto la palla per chiudere la partita.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Maggio 2017)

Simpatico






Cutrone ha anche una buona sensibilità di piede.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2017)

La prossima stagione finalmente dopo il 2012-2013 (Dolcetti) la primavera tornerà ad avere un allenatore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2017)

Non si tratta della Primavera ma oggi l'Under 16 del Milan si gioca lo scudetto contro la Roma. Capitano dei rossoneri e' Daniel Maldini, numero 10 della formazione milanista.

Sugli spalti dovrebbero essere presenti sia Fassone che Mirabelli.


----------



## Activia01 (23 Giugno 2017)

Com'è questo Daniel? Su youtube non c'è niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Com'è questo Daniel? Su youtube non c'è niente



È sempre stato considerato il più bravo tra i due figli, ma non ne ho sentito parlare come di fenomeno.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Giugno 2017)

Si può vedere la partita da qualche parte?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Si può vedere la partita da qualche parte?



Solo Milan TV, ore 17.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2017)

*Allievi under 16: Milan Campione d'Italia *. Battuta 5-2 la Roma.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Giugno 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Allievi under 16: Milan Campione d'Italia *. Battuta 5-2 la Roma.



ottimo, speriamo che qualcuno di questi ragazzi mantenga le promesse.


----------



## Ambrole (9 Settembre 2017)

La primavera sta giocando col Sassuolo. Siamo avanti 1-0 ma in 10 per l espulsione di bellanova. Per ora anche n parità numerica, taaaanto fatica e disordine in difesa. Tiago Dias per ora molto fumoso


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2017)

finale 5-1 Sassuolo


----------



## The P (9 Settembre 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> finale 5-1 Sassuolo



si vede già la mano di Gattuso 

E meno male che ieri ha ripetutto varie volte l'importanza della fase difensiva 
Scherzi a parte, si sa che non abbiamo una buona difesa.


----------



## Ambrole (9 Settembre 2017)

Partita rovinata dall' ingenuità di bellanova, tuttavia si vedeva che la fase difensiva era ancora estremamente incerta e non si capisce come mai pur cambiando gli interpreti il risultato sia sempre disastroso. Anche sulle individualita, per quanto visto oggi che poco fa stare allegri. Tutti poco sicuri nella gestione del pallone e con idee confuse.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Settembre 2017)

Subito errore gravissimo della difesa...questo vizio dei portieri milanisti di non spazzare mai la palla nei momenti di difficoltà...già sotto al quindicesimo


----------



## Ambrole (16 Settembre 2017)

Prestazione deprimente
Zanellato e campeol uniche note positive, in mezzo a un gruppo di morti di sonno.
In realtà positivi anche gli ingressi di bargiel e lo spagnolo preso dal Real. 
Gabbia che aveva fatto bene in EL , è tornato in primavera ed è tornato a sembrare molto insicuro.
Il portiere imbarazzante
Sportelli, mamma mia non ne azzecca una
Larsen molto molto macchinoso, se non arrivano cross in area perde la sua qualità migliore
Tonin, se ne parla tanto bene ero curiosissimo di vederlo. Essendo un 2001 ci sono tutte le attenuanti, ma pare molto spaesato. In più dicevano che fisicamente fosse un drago...a me pare non gigantesco e un po' sopra il peso forma


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Ieri vittoria in cntro la salernitana.. Tiago Dias Migliore in campo con goal e rigore procurato.. Da sottolineare il goal del nuovo innesto Sanchez


----------



## Aron (30 Settembre 2017)

Gattuso furioso con Oduamadi


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Tiago Dias mi piace veramente tanto.. io qualche volta lo convocherei come vice Suso in prima sqadra


----------



## varvez (30 Settembre 2017)

Tiago Dias interessante?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Tiago Dias mi piace veramente tanto.. io qualche volta lo convocherei come vice Suso in prima sqadra



aveva fatto anche un bel gol, peccato gliel'abbiano annullato.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2017)

*Per l'ennesima volta. 

Il topic della primavera è questo -)* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-primavera-2017-2018-tutte-le-partite-vt52403-4.html

E' in evidenza nella sezione news.


----------

